# Estimated delivery dates for TTS?



## 35mphspeedlimit

I know that I am going to need to be patient here but if any of you guys and gals that have placed an order for the TTS can let me know what build week or initial estimation of delivery date you have been given by your dealers that would be really helpful.

Currently I have not even been given a rough estimation of delivery so I am completely in the dark at present.


----------



## Shug750S

August 2015 for the UK mainland, and 4-5 months later for the Channel Islands, so at least one price rise to come.

Only joking, hope you don't have too long to wait


----------



## jonh

Ordered 7/12/14, delivery by 31/03/15 estimated.


----------



## ZephyR2

You rotten sod Shug :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar

Anyone seen the TTS yet..in the flesh I mean ? No disrespect to peeps who've placed an order on one but how can you spec and order a car that you haven't yet seen and driven, what options do you go for/need and what spec's and upgrades does it have over the lesser models ?


----------



## ChrisTTS

Hi

Pages 34,36 and 38 of the brochure shows the addition model equipment over and above the Sport and S line models.

I have opted for Sepang blue, manual, tech pack, comfort pack, standard wheels, red callipers, matrix LED headlights, cruise control, hold assist, privacy glass, folding mirrors, parking system plus.

Also given end of March for delivery


----------



## RockKramer

Templar said:


> Anyone seen the TTS yet..in the flesh I mean ? No disrespect to peeps who've placed an order on one but how can you spec and order a car that you haven't yet seen and driven, what options do you go for/need and what spec's and upgrades does it have over the lesser models ?


Best mate ordered a Golf R unseen based on reviews. He did go to the local VW dealing and sit in a GTi... That was it. Lovely car. He's been a VAG man (yeah yeah ) for years now, though mainly Leon's, and has driven Tango so had some insight. He was a bit twitchy ordering site unseen but very pleased with it. It's mainly his wife's car as he has a Cooper S but for him the families primary transport still needs to entertain him.
I have a short list of potential Tango replacements and one will not be selected and bought without seeing and test driving each of the potentials more than once. Obviously what leaps from the pages/screen is all the info/persuasion they need.


----------



## Templar

I agree... would need to drive it....it would need to be very good for that sort of money.


----------



## Shug750S

Templar said:


> I agree... would need to drive it....it would need to be very good for that sort of money.


+1. Okay it will probably be okay, but I would not buy a car without a test drive, just in case something just felt wrong...


----------



## ChrisTTS

I was invited to the TT event at Rockingham in December and had 2 sets of 5 laps driving on the international circuit in a diesel sport as we'll a couple of flying laps on the oval as a passenger in a 2.0 TFSI front wheel drive and 5 attempts at an auto test type trial. Based on that experience I am more than happy with my TTS order. I had also had a test drive in a 2.0 TSFI S line around the country lanes of Northampton


----------



## Templar

As long as you're happy then that's all that matters and I'm pleased for you and your purchase.
For me personally the money Audi are asking for the TTS is very steep and I would feel better test driving it before ordering... you're taking gen 2 boxter/Cayman territory.


----------



## ChrisTTS

I did test drive and consider a new Cayman S but with a few options ticked came out at £55K, I could have had the slower, lower spec'd base Cayman but even that was £45K. When you factor in the Porsche running costs/servicing and that I needed a daily driver all year round, summer and winter, the TT won.

Nothing against the Cayman S, it is a very capable car, maybe for the weekends


----------



## Templar

The Quattro can be a very alluring property in a daily driver. 
If in another year there are incentives available I will be having another look. I've had my S4 black edition for exactly a year now so I'm starting to do my homework on my next purchase... apart from looks the new TT doesn't offer me anything over what I have already in the performance stakes.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Had an interesting discussion with my dealer this lunchtime so would really like to know whether any of you guys have been given a build week for a TTS as yet? Despite lots of other off-topic responses in this post, no-one has yet said whether they have been given a build week or, alternatively, whetehr they have been given an indication by their dealer of whether first deliveries for the TTS in the UK are still expected to be March/April 2015??


----------



## Shug750S

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Had an interesting discussion with my dealer this lunchtime so would really like to know whether any of you guys have been given a build week for a TTS as yet? Despite lots of other off-topic responses in this post, no-one has yet said whether they have been given a build week or, alternatively, whetehr they have been given an indication by their dealer of whether first deliveries for the TTS in the UK are still expected to be March/April 2015??


So, has your dealer been able to tell you when your new toy is coming? If not I guess you have a lot more patience than most on here.

I would at least be looking for a reduction if not in line with original dates? Or was a date never agreed??


----------



## Templar

Without being able to test drive the new TTS is the dealer willing to cancel the order if it doesn't live up to expectations ?


----------



## ChrisTTS

Hi

Orders can be cancelled but generally the deposit will be forfeited.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

I have no desire to cancel but rather would like some reassurance that the deposit I paid back in October is going to lead to receiving the car I ordered within a reasonable timeframe! Initial delivery for the TTS for those lucky enough to be given a quota was originally meant to be March / April in the UK and I was just wanting to know whether anyone who has ordered the TTS has been given an update on expected build date / delivery.


----------



## bpi_1999

I too have ordered a TTS. The order was placed 1st of December, with any expectation of a March delivery. I spoke to my dealer last week and he wasn't able to clarify what was happening with the estimated delivery date. He's due to call me next week with a further update...


----------



## Shug750S

Look on the bright side, you may eventually end up with a 2016 model and some free upgrades when the spec increases... :twisted:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

bpi_1999 said:


> I too have ordered a TTS. The order was placed 1st of December, with any expectation of a March delivery. I spoke to my dealer last week and he wasn't able to clarify what was happening with the estimated delivery date. He's due to call me next week with a further update...


Excellent, please can you let me know what he says to you. Technically I ordered mine before you but my dealer doesn't always get an allocation first time round so you will probably get yours first. Have they given you an Audi order number?


----------



## nkpt7

just add one month to the estimated delivery date if you have pre-ordered.


----------



## ChrisTTS

Ordered my TTS on the 28th November, no build week yet, quoted May for delivery.


----------



## bpi_1999

35mphspeedlimit said:


> bpi_1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too have ordered a TTS. The order was placed 1st of December, with any expectation of a March delivery. I spoke to my dealer last week and he wasn't able to clarify what was happening with the estimated delivery date. He's due to call me next week with a further update...
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, please can you let me know what he says to you. Technically I ordered mine before you but my dealer doesn't always get an allocation first time round so you will probably get yours first. Have they given you an Audi order number?
Click to expand...

Not able to respond to our PM - not enough posts. I don't have an order number. Lets see what the dealer says next week...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

bpi_1999 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bpi_1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too have ordered a TTS. The order was placed 1st of December, with any expectation of a March delivery. I spoke to my dealer last week and he wasn't able to clarify what was happening with the estimated delivery date. He's due to call me next week with a further update...
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, please can you let me know what he says to you. Technically I ordered mine before you but my dealer doesn't always get an allocation first time round so you will probably get yours first. Have they given you an Audi order number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not able to respond to our PM - not enough posts. I don't have an order number. Lets see what the dealer says next week...
Click to expand...

Cheers, keep us informed. I suspect that you do have an order number but they just haven't told you what it is. I believe that the order number is created on the Audi database when the specification for the vehicle is submitted at the point of order.


----------



## bpi_1999

I spoke to my dealer this morning - still no news. He is chasing Audi UK for an update. Doesn't look like anyone else has got an estimated delivery date either yet..


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

bpi_1999 said:


> I spoke to my dealer this morning - still no news. He is chasing Audi UK for an update. Doesn't look like anyone else has got an estimated delivery date either yet..


Interesting. Hopefully there will be some progress in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## FinFerNan

There's a major flaw with comparing a TT with a Cayman, the TT is not a Porsche. End of really :wink:


----------



## Templar

FinFerNan said:


> There's a major flaw with comparing a TT with a Cayman, the TT is not a Porsche. End of really :wink:


Not in the physical sense, no...and probably never in the driving stakes either :roll: point is the cost of the mk3 TT is scratching at the feet of Porsche.


----------



## Shug750S

FinFerNan said:


> There's a major flaw with comparing a TT with a Cayman, the TT is not a Porsche. End of really :wink:


The major flaw is that you can walk into a Porsche dealer today, look at & have a test drive a Cayman, order one to the spec you want and the dealer will give you a delivery date.

Seems from here that you walk into an Audi dealer, look at & test drive a different car, order a TTS, hope it has the spec you want because dealer is not sure, and then ask others who have ordered one when they think they might get delivery as Audi dealer can't tell you.

Unless I'm reading the above posts wrong?


----------



## Templar

Very true, doesn't seem very professional does it ?


----------



## SpudZ

Yup, ordered mine from Leicester 2 weeks ago and was given build week 19 so expect delivery end May beginning June. I was also told that NO TTS deliveries are expected before this date so anyone expecting a March delivery is going to be, how can I put this...... Disappointed?


----------



## Templar

No deliveries of the TTS before June I've been told .


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I was in Preston Audi on Thursday they said the delay was something to do with the extended leather packs all he could say was there had been a supply problem


----------



## Shug750S

blackpoolfc said:


> I was in Preston Audi on Thursday they said the delay was something to do with the extended leather packs all he could say was there had been a supply problem


Think if I had one on order would be pushing for some sort of deal to cover the delay, like free servicing, plus interest on the deposit...

Suppose it depends what was agreed when you signed the paperwork / handed your cash over to the dealer really.

Good luck to those waiting

Much easier buying a new motorbike. Looking yesterday, having test rides on a few in the next week, fancy the MT07 or 09 possibly, or maybe the Honda hornet replacement (650), or the Street Tripple. Asked dealers about availability and they all have all colours in stock and aftermarket exhausts, so basically test ride, buy, and pick up a couple of days later. Admit bikes are smaller and cheaper, with less options, but dealer showrooms are too.


----------



## cheechy

Just to add I phoned yesterday to check if my car had gone confirmed and nothing yet. Suggests now at least a May delivery. Not good news and I for one will be pushing for a free service on my existing car as the delay means it will need serviced prior to delivery of new car.

Beginning to think the car will never get here!


----------



## Shug750S

cheechy said:


> Just to add I phoned yesterday to check if my car had gone confirmed and nothing yet. Suggests now at least a May delivery. Not good news and I for one will be pushing for a free service on my existing car as the delay means it will need serviced prior to delivery of new car.
> 
> Beginning to think the car will never get here!


Are you trading your current one in? If so are they honouring the price or has it dropped beacause your car is now older?


----------



## cheechy

Shug750S said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add I phoned yesterday to check if my car had gone confirmed and nothing yet. Suggests now at least a May delivery. Not good news and I for one will be pushing for a free service on my existing car as the delay means it will need serviced prior to delivery of new car.
> 
> Beginning to think the car will never get here!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trading your current one in? If so are they honouring the price or has it dropped beacause your car is now older?
Click to expand...

I've got a price so that's it. I won't even be asking that question!


----------



## Templar

Shafting you on the PX price no doubt...they're good at that.


----------



## mzyutmp

Put my name down for a TTS in Sep but think the order went through start of Nov once spec confirmed.

Spoke to West London Audi today and no sign of a build date! Looks like it will be May or beyond........ :x


----------



## Templar

I was told June at the earliest.


----------



## BaTTyboy

If West London Audi hold a px price from February until June i will eat my hat unless of course they have projected a price which would be about £1500 less than the current Parker's valuation


----------



## SpudZ

First confirmed build date for TTS is week 19, the same week as their demo's are being built.

It's an end May/June delivery.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

SpudZ said:


> First confirmed build date for TTS is week 19, the same week as their demo's are being built.
> 
> It's an end May/June delivery.


Is this a build week that you have been given specifically for your own car by Audi or are you just saying that this is the first build week that will be available to those who have ordered a TTS? It will be interesting to see what build weeks are given to those of us who ordered last Oct/Nov, although I suspect that they will vary depending on the clout that each individual dealer has in terms of allocation. I remain to be convinced that I will get one as early as many of you in the UK!


----------



## SpudZ

Yup, it's a date for my TTS order (S tronic, Tech & Comfort, Ibis). I ordered from Sytner Group Leicester and the salesman very kindly showed me the build week on the system together with all the others from Group inc specs & colours ordered (mainly black, white & blue) - No yellow surprisingly..... He also offered me a test ride in one of their demos when it arrived until we noticed that they were also build week 19.


----------



## tomcat

Ordered a month ago and told at the time the first ones will be delivered May soonest ( at the moment 3 due for delivery in May) any others will be From mid June>??????


----------



## Templar

SpudZ said:


> Yup, it's a date for my TTS order (S tronic, Tech & Comfort, Ibis). I ordered from Sytner Group Leicester and the salesman very kindly showed me the build week on the system together with all the others from Group inc specs & colours ordered (mainly black, white & blue) - No yellow surprisingly..... He also offered me a test ride in one of their demos when it arrived until we noticed that they were also build week 19.


Did you pay full asking price for this beauty ?


----------



## mzyutmp

I checked with West London Audi again today. They tell me that they don't have a build week for any of the TTSs they ordered including their demos.

Not asked the question about honouring my part exchange price yet.

I got £350 quid off

Went with Tango Red and black leather.......


----------



## SpudZ

Templar said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it's a date for my TTS order (S tronic, Tech & Comfort, Ibis). I ordered from Sytner Group Leicester and the salesman very kindly showed me the build week on the system together with all the others from Group inc specs & colours ordered (mainly black, white & blue) - No yellow surprisingly..... He also offered me a test ride in one of their demos when it arrived until we noticed that they were also build week 19.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pay full asking price for this beauty ?
Click to expand...

No I got an Orange Wheels discount...

I'm surprised that many on here aren't getting definitive build weeks as mine has been confirmed & verified. Perhaps Sytner do indeed have more clout/allocation or perhaps people are only just cottoning on to the better value TTS over its lower powered brother...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

mzyutmp said:


> I checked with West London Audi again today. They tell me that they don't have a build week for any of the TTSs they ordered including their demos.
> 
> Not asked the question about honouring my part exchange price yet.
> 
> I got £350 quid off
> 
> Went with Tango Red and black leather.......


As I feared there definitely appears to be a preferential allocation process for those dealers with greater sales. Whilst not fair on those of us with little effective choice of the supplier we can use, there is little we can do about it so I just have to hope that an allocation is granted soon. However, if I don't hear anything from my dealer in the the next two weeks I am going to be hassling Audi UK as at least some sort of priority should be given to those of us who committed to an order (and paid a substantial deposit) some three months ago!! :?


----------



## Templar

Frustrating I know but It'll be worth it in the end I'm sure :wink:


----------



## bpi_1999

I spoke to my dealer yesterday - still no build date. He has spoken to Audi UK, he set my expectation of the car arriving before the 'Summer'.

Spudz - I do hope I am wrong but the impression I got is there are no confirmed build dates for any UK TTS. Hopefully some other people will prove me wrong. I know when my order was placed in the system they got some kind of estimated date, but it's the factory that confirm the build week and that hasn't come through for my order placed at the beginning of December (initially it showed as March).


----------



## mzyutmp

So I had another go at the dealer yesterday, he spoke to Audi and got back to me with the following...

No one in the UK should have a build week for their car. West London is part of the Sytner group that is the largest Audi dealer group in the UK - so should have the most clout. He hopes that I'll get my car by May.

Not alot I can do but wait. Did try and get more cash off the car by saying people were getting £1000 plus off but not holding my breath!

Was thinking about the Cayman S but the TTS is faster, cheaper and their is a facelift coming for the Cayman!


----------



## SpudZ

Yes the Cayman was on my shortlist too. I had a long weekend with the 2.7 manual but found it hard work. The PDK Boxter 2.7 was an improvement. In order to make progress, I had to grow additional muscles in my left arm such was the amount of rowing I had to do. I also went on the Porsche Experience at Silverstone which was an awesome experience and spent all my time in a low spec S which was what I was planning to order. However, getting the car to anything like the same spec as the TTS would have resulted in me spending upwards of 65k...... And I still wouldn't have the additional benefit of rear seats (jackets dogs ect) and the 4 wheel drive which is pretty much essential for my regular jaunts to the Peak District in winter.

My current TTS order comes in at or around 44k with both packs which isn't inconsiderable, but is still more than 20k less expensive than the admittedly prettier Cayman S similarly speced.

Those that have been bemoaning the price of the Sport & S line models really do need to look at the TTS value. I would suggest specing a Sport or S line to the same level as a standard TTS. That's where the value is in my opinion.

Oh and week 19 has been confirmed to me. Perhaps you guys ought to speak to a dealer group with more clout?


----------



## mzyutmp

SpudZ said:


> Yes the Cayman was on my shortlist too. I had a long weekend with the 2.7 manual but found it hard work. The PDK Boxter 2.7 was an improvement. In order to make progress, I had to grow additional muscles in my left arm such was the amount of rowing I had to do. I also went on the Porsche Experience at Silverstone which was an awesome experience and spent all my time in a low spec S which was what I was planning to order. However, getting the car to anything like the same spec as the TTS would have resulted in me spending upwards of 65k...... And I still wouldn't have the additional benefit of rear seats (jackets dogs ect) and the 4 wheel drive which is pretty much essential for my regular jaunts to the Peak District in winter.
> 
> My current TTS order comes in at or around 44k with both packs which isn't inconsiderable, but is still more than 20k less expensive than the admittedly prettier Cayman S similarly speced.
> 
> Those that have been bemoaning the price of the Sport & S line models really do need to look at the TTS value. I would suggest specing a Sport or S line to the same level as a standard TTS. That's where the value is in my opinion.
> 
> Oh and week 19 has been confirmed to me. Perhaps you guys ought to speak to a dealer group with more clout?


I had a Boxster 2.7 PDK and I loved it, however always felt I couldn't push in bad weather due to the state of the roads in the UK! So looking forward to the quattro on the the TTS!

£ for £ I think the TTS will be the best sports car for a time to come. The Porsche boxster/cayman is a better drive but the TTS is a better all round car and 10K-20K cheaper based on spec. The Golf R might be a little bit shaper but it's still a golf!

SpudZ - don't know what to think as my dealer told me that West London Audi is also part of Sytner group, same as Leicester, so he can see all group orders and there are no build weeks. Hopefully we will both get our cars very soon.....


----------



## ChrisTTS

Hi

Mine was BW17 but has been brought forward to 16 (13th-19th April?)

Is anyone ordering 20's on their TTS, both demo cars that I drove had them and thought that they generated a lot of road noise?


----------



## Templar

mzyutmp said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Cayman was on my shortlist too. I had a long weekend with the 2.7 manual but found it hard work. The PDK Boxter 2.7 was an improvement. In order to make progress, I had to grow additional muscles in my left arm such was the amount of rowing I had to do. I also went on the Porsche Experience at Silverstone which was an awesome experience and spent all my time in a low spec S which was what I was planning to order. However, getting the car to anything like the same spec as the TTS would have resulted in me spending upwards of 65k...... And I still wouldn't have the additional benefit of rear seats (jackets dogs ect) and the 4 wheel drive which is pretty much essential for my regular jaunts to the Peak District in winter.
> 
> My current TTS order comes in at or around 44k with both packs which isn't inconsiderable, but is still more than 20k less expensive than the admittedly prettier Cayman S similarly speced.
> 
> Those that have been bemoaning the price of the Sport & S line models really do need to look at the TTS value. I would suggest specing a Sport or S line to the same level as a standard TTS. That's where the value is in my opinion.
> 
> Oh and week 19 has been confirmed to me. Perhaps you guys ought to speak to a dealer group with more clout?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Boxster 2.7 PDK and I loved it, however always felt I couldn't push in bad weather due to the state of the roads in the UK! So looking forward to the quattro on the the TTS!
> 
> £ for £ I think the TTS will be the best sports car for a time to come. The Porsche boxster/cayman is a better drive but the TTS is a better all round car and 10K-20K cheaper based on spec. The Golf R might be a little bit shaper but it's still a golf!
> 
> SpudZ - don't know what to think as my dealer told me that West London Audi is also part of Sytner group, same as Leicester, so he can see all group orders and there are no build weeks. Hopefully we will both get our cars very soon.....
Click to expand...

The whole mk3 TT range is a golf underneath remember. The MQB platform is penned for a whole range of VAG models.


----------



## can_quattro

> The whole mk3 TT range is a golf underneath remember. The MQB platform is penned for a whole range of VAG models.


I would expect to find this kind of rubbish on a BMW forum. If the Volkswagen Group builds 10 or 20 different cars on the MQB Platform, (one of which is the VW Golf) how is it that the Mk3 TT is "is a golf underneath"?


----------



## Templar

can_quattro said:


> The whole mk3 TT range is a golf underneath remember. The MQB platform is penned for a whole range of VAG models.
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect to find this kind of rubbish on a BMW forum. If the Volkswagen Group builds 10 or 20 different cars on the MQB Platform, (one of which is the VW Golf) how is it that the Mk3 TT is "is a golf underneath"?
Click to expand...

Because it's better than saying it's a Skoda !!
Might as well prepare for these kind of comments because they will bounce back from the mk1 days [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## cheechy

OK so just to reinforce what's being said...looks like you will be very lucky to see your tts before June even if you were deemed first on the list.

Indeed being first on the list for this car never felt so futile. It seems you can still order the car now and not wait any longer for it to arrive.

I'm have to say I'm not massively impressed given how far in advance this car has been trailed to the press. By the time it gets to real people it'll be ready for a facelift (that will of course be heavily pushed to the press before being released 10 years later).


----------



## Templar

From seeing, driving and reading up on mk3 I don't yet feel it's complete yet.
I'm not trying to put anyone off or stamp down people who have ordered already but I feel Audi have rushed the car into production to meet deadlines. Their bread and butter cars I.e A4 is where their concentration is at the moment imo.


----------



## cheechy

So further amendment from me. On current estimates it looks like you may get your tts in June if you one of the lucky ones. Dealers quoting between weeks 20-22 for first builds...so week 22 realistically now means JULY.

Audi you need to pull your finger out here. No explanation on delay just suck it up and wait. Not good enough. Indeed with no confirmed build weeks who is to say these won't go back further?


----------



## ChrisTTS

Hi

I have build week 16 (think this is 13th - 19th April?), was 17 but brought forward by a week.

Order placed mid Nov 2014.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

cheechy said:


> So further amendment from me. On current estimates it looks like you may get your tts in June if you one of the lucky ones. Dealers quoting between weeks 20-22 for first builds...so week 22 realistically now means JULY.
> 
> Audi you need to pull your finger out here. No explanation on delay just suck it up and wait. Not good enough. Indeed with no confirmed build weeks who is to say these won't go back further?


I have just opened an e-mail from my dealer confirming factory order of week 24 (w/c 15th June?) and an estimated delivery date of July! I can cope with that and am just happy to have been given a firmer idea on delivery.


----------



## cheechy

ChrisTTS said:


> Hi
> 
> I have build week 16 (think this is 13th - 19th April?), was 17 but brought forward by a week.
> 
> Order placed mid Nov 2014.


That's when my order was placed and having talked with 3 different dealers none are quoting better than week 21. If I were you I'd check that build week. If they do confirm at your quoted week you are very (very) lucky!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

cheechy said:


> ChrisTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have build week 16 (think this is 13th - 19th April?), was 17 but brought forward by a week.
> 
> Order placed mid Nov 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> That's when my order was placed and having talked with 3 different dealers none are quoting better than week 21. If I were you I'd check that build week. If they do confirm at your quoted week you are very (very) lucky!
Click to expand...

My dealer says that when confirming my build at week 24, Audi sales also advised him that a lot of TT-S orders had yet to receive a build date! Good luck with your order.


----------



## Geoffa30

Been lurking since I ordered my TTS and have been monitoring this thread with interest.

I placed my order on 22 November and have only just been given a *provisional* build week of 29 which I work out to mid July so delivery in mid August. However, dealer has stressed that this will likely come forward in the coming weeks / months. From past experience, I sort of believe him. My current A3 initially had a build week of 27 but this changed to 20 soon after. Still, not that impressed with week 29 but, judging by the reviews that are coming in, it's going to worth the wait.

When I placed the order i was shown the dealer press release online which said that TTS builds weren't starting until, I think, the end of April with first deliveries in May.


----------



## Templar

The first offs will be showroom models mainly...it's all about marketing, besides they already have your deposit.


----------



## Bouncedout

Templar, give it a rest mate.

I remember ordering a mark2 as soon as I saw the first picture of one. The build up to it arriving was just fantastic. I'm sure that those who have ordered a new mark 3 feel just the same.


----------



## Templar

Fair point and I apologise, just taking a realistic view


----------



## SpudZ

ChrisTTS said:


> Hi
> 
> I have build week 16 (think this is 13th - 19th April?), was 17 but brought forward by a week.
> 
> Order placed mid Nov 2014.


Was this placed with Leicester as I have week 19 with them also.


----------



## ChrisTTS

The order is with Northampton Audi, think it was originally a slot for their demo/showroom model.


----------



## mzyutmp

Got an e-mail yesterday, my build week is 18 with West London Audi


----------



## cheechy

mzyutmp said:


> Got an e-mail yesterday, my build week is 18 with West London Audi


Congrats. 

This does indicate a dealer preference list without doubt!


----------



## ChrisTTS

Evening all

My Sepang Blue TTS was BW16 but brought forward to BW12 (this week) so probably ready for pick up in around 4 weeks?

So not long to find a new home for my 63 plate S3 with 6,003 miles on it.

Had a part-ex price form the dealer but trying Pistonheads.


----------



## SpudZ

Mines been brought forward to wk16 so leaving factory 13-21 April. Should get it mid May...


----------



## Templar

SpudZ said:


> Mines been brought forward to wk16 so leaving factory 13-21 April. Should get it mid May...


Delivery usually takes about a week once it's been built so you may get it sooner if the build dates are correct :wink:


----------



## SpudZ

Yup so I've been told by dealer, but I'm working on worst case scenario. I'm in Spain first week of May, so you can probably guess when it'll land.... :?


----------



## mzyutmp

SpudZ said:


> Mines been brought forward to wk16 so leaving factory 13-21 April. Should get it mid May...


When did you find out? I am still at week 18


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Week 30 :?


----------



## SpudZ

Day before yesterday. Dealer contacted me and advised. Also emailed me the Audi delivery schedule on a screen dump for confirmation. Vehicle ordered late Jan so I'm impressed with speed of delivery and also the professionalism of dealer/salesman.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Apparently I am now build week week 22 (and not 24 as I had originally thought) but I'm not entirely sure if this means w/c 25th May or 1st June?


----------



## Geoff67

Hi All
My order for TTS, Auto, Sepang blue + other knobs and whistles was submitted 31st December from Glasgow Audi and I've just been informed that delivery will not be til end July or early August!!! Original estimate was April! Very disappointed- dealer says that this is very unusual and they are working hard to get the build date brought forward. No explanation for the delay given. Anybody else in a similar situation? Would love to know what the problem is...


----------



## SpudZ

Geoff67 said:


> Hi All
> My order for TTS, Auto, Sepang blue + other knobs and whistles was submitted 31st December from Glasgow Audi and I've just been informed that delivery will not be til end July or early August!!! Original estimate was April! Very disappointed- dealer says that this is very unusual and they are working hard to get the build date brought forward. No explanation for the delay given. Anybody else in a similar situation? Would love to know what the problem is...


Sorry to rub salt in the wound but having Ordered mine end Jan with wk16 as build date, am anticipating del mid May, but have been advised that I might just get it end April!


----------



## cheechy

Geoff67 said:


> Hi All
> My order for TTS, Auto, Sepang blue + other knobs and whistles was submitted 31st December from Glasgow Audi and I've just been informed that delivery will not be til end July or early August!!! Original estimate was April! Very disappointed- dealer says that this is very unusual and they are working hard to get the build date brought forward. No explanation for the delay given. Anybody else in a similar situation? Would love to know what the problem is...


I'd be asking questions here. Sounds like a cock up by someone.


----------



## temporarychicken

Each country gets allocated a number of build slots per car per year.

And each dealer gets an allocation.
Mid a dealer has taken your deposit and still can't commit to a build slot then it's woth putting him under pressure by asking for your deposit back..!

This is a hardball tactic but it will hopefully get you out from the back of the queue.

Dealers are obliged by Audi UK to order and stock a number of cars for the showroom. But sometimes they can modify these orders in the system to your spec, ie a TTS..,


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Geoff67 said:


> Hi All
> My order for TTS, Auto, Sepang blue + other knobs and whistles was submitted 31st December from Glasgow Audi and I've just been informed that delivery will not be til end July or early August!!! Original estimate was April! Very disappointed- dealer says that this is very unusual and they are working hard to get the build date brought forward. No explanation for the delay given. Anybody else in a similar situation? Would love to know what the problem is...


My dealer previously told me that there had been an issue with extended leather orders owing to a supplier problem. Whilst I know it is standard on the TTS, it is plausible that there might now be an issue with those wanting the extended leather in colour co-ordination. Did you order express red in extended leather by any chance?


----------



## MrsTT

Geoff67 said:


> Hi All
> My order for TTS, Auto, Sepang blue + other knobs and whistles was submitted 31st December from Glasgow Audi and I've just been informed that delivery will not be til end July or early August!!! Original estimate was April! Very disappointed- dealer says that this is very unusual and they are working hard to get the build date brought forward. No explanation for the delay given. Anybody else in a similar situation? Would love to know what the problem is...


I sent an email to our sales person (same group) and they ordered one at the same time and have delivery in April. If you want to PM me I can give you an email contact and you can give them your specs to see if they can get quicker/better deal for you. GA is our local dealership and we don't use them for various reasons.


----------



## ChrisTTS

Hi

My TTS has been shipped and is waiting in the UK port (Grimsby?), but may not be able to take delivery until Audi's official launch date in May


----------



## Templar

ChrisTTS said:


> Hi
> 
> My TTS has been shipped and is waiting in the UK port (Grimsby?), but may not be able to take delivery until Audi's official launch date in May


Now that is a bit of a surprise...my local dealers are not expecting or even heard when they will receive their allocated units.


----------



## ChrisTTS

Apparently there was no delay at the port and it was loaded and shipped immediately, must have been the last one on the boat. I assume that some cars sit at the port waiting for a full load before departing causing a delay.

Just hope that I don't have to wait for the 'official' TTS launch before I can pick it up....

Does any one want to buy a mint S3 63 plate with 6,140 miles on it


----------



## Templar

Don't want to appear negative but I very much doubt you getting it before the launch...great news if you do though :wink:


----------



## ChrisTTS

Hi all

My TTS will be at the dealer today for pick up Saturday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mzyutmp

ChrisTTS said:


> Hi all
> 
> My TTS will be at the dealer today for pick up Saturday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Congratulations! You'll have to put on lots of pics.

I am very confused, I didn't think they were even making the TTS till mid April!

I am on week 17 and I ordered in Nov!!!


----------



## Templar

ChrisTTS said:


> Hi all
> 
> My TTS will be at the dealer today for pick up Saturday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Excellent and surprising news...Got to be one of the first resale TTS's on the UK roads.. big congrats


----------



## cheechy

mzyutmp said:


> ChrisTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> My TTS will be at the dealer today for pick up Saturday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! You'll have to put on lots of pics.
> 
> I am very confused, I didn't think they were even making the TTS till mid April!
> 
> I am on week 17 and I ordered in Nov!!!
Click to expand...

Don't get me started it seems there is a dealer pref list. My original order was canned as I ordered first at local dealer yet was given a week 22 build date. I was first in queue but it makes no diff it seems.

Ordered in November, canned feb and reordered somewhere else and it only put the build week back by 4 weeks...

Anyway congrats to op and please post pics. I'm another sepang and will have to be patient whilst others put up their pics!


----------



## Ikon66

ChrisTTS said:


> Hi all
> 
> My TTS will be at the dealer today for pick up Saturday :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Posted on 1 april :roll:


----------



## ChrisTTS

Wow....

1st TTS in the country?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Clearly no April fool!!!! Well done you. :lol: :lol:

However, like me, you are currently faced with having an existing car to sell!


----------



## Mr R

That looks amazing in Sepang Blue!

I've just actually realised the yellow one I was looking at in the showroom of Glasgow Audi today was a TTS  The fact it had the 20" wheels rather than the TTS ones like yours made me think it was a standard TT.


----------



## ChrisTTS

The alloys I really wanted are the RS5 20" V spoke but at around £3k plus tyres they're a little expensive.






Fit ok with 10mm spacers


----------



## MrsTT

Mr R said:


> That looks amazing in Sepang Blue!
> 
> I've just actually realised the yellow one I was looking at in the showroom of Glasgow Audi today was a TTS  The fact it had the 20" wheels rather than the TTS ones like yours made me think it was a standard TT.


Looks very like a TTS with those wheels, but looking at the facebook page I think its just a coupe, not sure on the yellow - maybe looks better in the flesh:

https://www.facebook.com/TheLomondAudiGroup


----------



## Templar

MrsTT said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing in Sepang Blue!
> 
> I've just actually realised the yellow one I was looking at in the showroom of Glasgow Audi today was a TTS  The fact it had the 20" wheels rather than the TTS ones like yours made me think it was a standard TT.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very like a TTS with those wheels, but looking at the facebook page I think its just a coupe, not sure on the yellow - maybe looks better in the flesh:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheLomondAudiGroup
Click to expand...

I agree, the grille is incorrect for starters.


----------



## SpudZ

ChrisTTS said:


> Wow....
> 
> 1st TTS in the country?


Lovely! Mine should start build in 11 days..... 8)


----------



## Mr R

MrsTT said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing in Sepang Blue!
> 
> I've just actually realised the yellow one I was looking at in the showroom of Glasgow Audi today was a TTS  The fact it had the 20" wheels rather than the TTS ones like yours made me think it was a standard TT.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very like a TTS with those wheels, but looking at the facebook page I think its just a coupe, not sure on the yellow - maybe looks better in the flesh:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheLomondAudiGroup
Click to expand...

Ahhh so it was in fact a TT and not a TTS ?

It had the SS Seats in full black leather which looked very nice indeed.


----------



## badger748

I am on build week 29, mid July, for Sept 1st collection


----------



## Geoffa30

badger748 said:


> I am on build week 29, mid July, for Sept 1st collection


I'm the week before. Do you mind saying when you placed your order?


----------



## badger748

Geoffa30 said:


> badger748 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am on build week 29, mid July, for Sept 1st collection
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the week before. Do you mind saying when you placed your order?
Click to expand...

Hi Geoff,
No, not at all.
I placed my order 18th Feb.
With it being build mid-July, the actual build + transit should be about 4 wks, so the dealer then has 2 wks to get ready for Sept. 1st.
Well, that's the plan!
Cheers
Lee


----------



## Geoffa30

badger748 said:


> Geoffa30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badger748 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am on build week 29, mid July, for Sept 1st collection
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the week before. Do you mind saying when you placed your order?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Geoff,
> No, not at all.
> I placed my order 18th Feb.
> With it being build mid-July, the actual build + transit should be about 4 wks, so the dealer then has 2 wks to get ready for Sept. 1st.
> Well, that's the plan!
> Cheers
> Lee
Click to expand...

Thanks Lee. I placed my order mid November. Possibly the day after the order books opened. Slightly disappointed with my week 28 and am thinking I'm not being told the full story by the sales person. What is your spec, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## badger748

Geoff, seems to be a bit tardy, though I have no idea how they decide who get's what build slot.
I think Stronic slows things up a bit??

Anyway, my spec is as follows.

Floret Silver
Everything black inside
s-tronic
Std. 19" star wheels

Comfort & sound pack & technology pack.
Matrix lights, B&O sound, cruise, auto mirrors, hold assist, traffic sign.

I think it's highly specced, so I was surprised I got BW29 actually.

Lee


----------



## Geoffa30

badger748 said:


> Geoff, seems to be a bit tardy, though I have no idea how they decide who get's what build slot.
> I think Stronic slows things up a bit??
> 
> Anyway, my spec is as follows.
> 
> Floret Silver
> Everything black inside
> s-tronic
> Std. 19" star wheels
> 
> Comfort & sound pack & technology pack.
> Matrix lights, B&O sound, cruise, auto mirrors, hold assist, traffic sign.
> 
> I think it's highly specced, so I was surprised I got BW29 actually.
> 
> Lee


Very nice.

Mine is similar but have gone for the extended express red leather. Perhaps that's causing the delay. I'm going to visit the sales person shortly as they are ignoring my emails. I'm very much on the verge of cancelling.


----------



## badger748

Cancelling would be a shame - perhaps chat to another dealer? Not sure where in the UK you are...

I had a bad experience at Epsom Audi, despite having bought a TT from them a few years ago.
I then moved on to Crawley Audi (convenient as I am moving to Dorking in 6 wks) and dealt with Darren Ballard.

Give him a call mention me, if this helps. He is a courteous and straightforward chap.


----------



## Geoffa30

Going to see how it goes when I visit the showroom. Currently seriously considering a second hand Boxster or Cayman instead.


----------



## badger748

I went through the second hand Cayman thing.

The thought of £45k on a second hand car was too much + all that I looked at were never a high enough spec and most showed signs of being absolutely caned.

I guess, at the end of the day, you pays your money, etc.


----------



## SpudZ

Me too, plus 42k would only get you a boggo 3.4 or a half decent 2.7. I had a new 2.7 on order & took a 2.7 o/d demo for a long weekend (went to Blakeney & just generally thrashed about). Came home and cancelled the order! What a disappointment! No low down torque below 4k and ended up caning it everywhere like a hooligan just to make half decent progress - I've never been so exhausted! Don't get me wrong, the last 3k revs were epic, but I simply didn't want to be driving like a looney every day.

Having had a drive in the Mk3, it's everything the Cayman wasn't and I fully expect the TTS I've on order to be even more of the same.

However, money permitting, a dual clutch 3.4 Cayman would be my ideal but at 60k for the equivalent TTS spec? I don't think so!

Btw, ordered Jan and is being built this month.


----------



## badger748

SpudZ said:


> Me too, plus 42k would only get you a boggo 3.4 or a half decent 2.7. I had a new 2.7 on order & took a 2.7 o/d demo for a long weekend (went to Blakeney & just generally thrashed about). Came home and cancelled the order! What a disappointment! No low down torque below 4k and ended up caning it everywhere like a hooligan just to make half decent progress - I've never been so exhausted! Don't get me wrong, the last 3k revs were epic, but I simply didn't want to be driving like a looney every day.
> 
> Having had a drive in the Mk3, it's everything the Cayman wasn't and I fully expect the TTS I've on order to be even more of the same.
> 
> However, money permitting, a dual clutch 3.4 Cayman would be my ideal but at 60k for the equivalent TTS spec? I don't think so!
> 
> Btw, ordered Jan and is being built this month.


I think we all went through this experience!

For me it was a Cayman GTS, but at north of £60k, just too much.
I am very happy with my eventual choice of a TTS. Covers all bases and a lot cheaper.
Also, the torque, ease of driving with Stronic and the practicality all score highly for me.

Haven't been this excited about a car for 20 yrs!


----------



## ChrisTTS

Hi all

1st TTS on the road, picked up today.

Shame about the weather....


----------



## Templar

Very nice...don't forget to let us know how you're getting on with it :wink:


----------



## aquazi

Very nice indeed.

The key is a nice touch.

Not sure about the red calipers though!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## DPG

Very nice. Love the colour


----------



## cheechy

aquazi said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> The key is a nice touch.
> 
> Not sure about the red calipers though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


I love the calipers...great contrast goes very well.


----------



## Bazza2020

That is lovely. Really like the alloys. Congratulations


----------



## ChrisTTS

Evening all

Thanks for all the positive comments so far, Audi Connect all sorted with a 90 day 6GB SIM from EE for £14.99, Gap with ALA for £200, FLAC music loaded onto a 64GB & 32GB SDXC cards, cannot fault the service from Northampton Audi, car now tucked up for the night. No issues so far


----------



## SpudZ

Very nice. We'll have to meet up when I get mine next month & compare, seeing as we're both in Leicestershire..


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Chris TTS - congrats on your new TTS and possibly the 1st in the UK too 8)

You have a good car history to compare this against - can you advise how you find it compared to:

a) your original TTS
b) your TT RS
c) your most recent S3

Be very interested to understand how you think the very latest TTS compares [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jryoung

Snake Pliskin said:


> Chris TTS - congrats on your new TTS and possibly the 1st in the UK too 8)
> 
> You have a good car history to compare this against - can you advise how you find it compared to:
> 
> a) your original TTS
> b) your TT RS
> c) your most recent S3
> 
> Be very interested to understand how you think the very latest TTS compares [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


also - what is the spec? Was that the Advanced Key, or standard Keyless Go


----------



## Geoffa30

Has anyone specc'd the extended leather in express red in their TTS? If so, what build week have you been given?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Geoffa30 said:


> Has anyone specc'd the extended leather in express red in their TTS? If so, what build week have you been given?


As I mentioned earlier in this thread, extended leather (TT) and extended leather in seat colour (TTS) appears to be delaying orders. I had originally specc'd extended leather in express red but then elected to remove it quite early on in the process as it looks really good with the red stitching on the black leather (see attached).


----------



## Geoffa30

I do recall your post but just wanted to confirm whether things had changed since. Will find out today as salesperson is supposed to be confirming what is holding up my car (ordered mid-November, currently given build week 28). If it is the leather, looks like I'll have to wait as that is something I really want.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Frustrating isn't it. I too ordered mine in November so I dread to think what my delivery date would be if I still had extended leather in express red as an option! Hopefully you will get some answers soon. Good luck.


----------



## mintyfresh8

I ordered my TTS early December, currently on build week 28.

I don't think it's the extended red leather which is holding it up, I've just gone for the standard black. Could it be the S-tronic gearbox - I notice that ChrisTTS has the manual in his?


----------



## SpudZ

mintyfresh8 said:


> I ordered my TTS early December, currently on build week 28.
> 
> I don't think it's the extended red leather which is holding it up, I've just gone for the standard black. Could it be the S-tronic gearbox - I notice that ChrisTTS has the manual in his?


Don't think so as my S-tronic Jan order is being built next week.

Far more likely is that those who have ordered from large dealer groups, will have multiple build slots to pull from as opposed to smaller dealers who rely on a relatively small allocation.


----------



## tt3600

Really like the wheels.

I'd like to see the virtual cockpit display on the TTS, do you have the centre rev dial?


----------



## ChrisTTS

Snake Pliskin said:


> Chris TTS - congrats on your new TTS and possibly the 1st in the UK too 8)
> 
> You have a good car history to compare this against - can you advise how you find it compared to:
> 
> a) your original TTS
> b) your TT RS
> c) your most recent S3
> 
> Be very interested to understand how you think the very latest TTS compares [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Hi

The tech and quality of the new TT is far ahead of the Mk2 TTS and RS which is being to look a little dated now.

Performance wise difficult to say yet as i'm taking it easy for a few miles but doesn't feel that far off the TTRS pace.
I had both TTS's superchipped via bluefin to around 310PS and the RS had a Revo map to about 410PS so bit of an unfair comparison. I really regret selling the TTRS but the misses wanted a new kitchem and it was a second car 

The S3 was unmolested and the TTS is lighter and 10PS more powerful so should be faster but the S3 was more of a practical car and I lked the stealthiness of it, the exact opposite of a Sepang Blue TTS with red calipers


----------



## ChrisTTS

jryoung said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris TTS - congrats on your new TTS and possibly the 1st in the UK too 8)
> 
> You have a good car history to compare this against - can you advise how you find it compared to:
> 
> a) your original TTS
> b) your TT RS
> c) your most recent S3
> 
> Be very interested to understand how you think the very latest TTS compares [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> also - what is the spec? Was that the Advanced Key, or standard Keyless Go
Click to expand...

My spec is manual, Sepang blue, technology pack, comfort and sound pack, heated and folding mirrors, red calipers, cruise control, parking system plus, matrix LED headlights, hold assist, standard keyless go..

Did anyone get the cup/ashtray with their TT, not sure if mine is missing or was an option. Was standard on the S3?


----------



## ChrisTTS

tt3600 said:


> Really like the wheels.
> 
> I'd like to see the virtual cockpit display on the TTS, do you have the centre rev dial?


There you go.


----------



## ROBH49

I ordered my TTS, S Tronic, in Sepang Blue with the Express red leather and extended leather pack on the 15th of March.
Dealer gave me a call over the weekend to tell me my build week is 35. Looks like delivery will be end of September [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

Never mind means I get to keep the RS plus for a few more fun months.


----------



## Snake Pliskin

ChrisTTS said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris TTS - congrats on your new TTS and possibly the 1st in the UK too 8)
> 
> You have a good car history to compare this against - can you advise how you find it compared to:
> 
> a) your original TTS
> b) your TT RS
> c) your most recent S3
> 
> Be very interested to understand how you think the very latest TTS compares [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> The tech and quality of the new TT is far ahead of the Mk2 TTS and RS which is being to look a little dated now.
> 
> Performance wise difficult to say yet as i'm taking it easy for a few miles but doesn't feel that far off the TTRS pace.
> I had both TTS's superchipped via bluefin to around 310PS and the RS had a Revo map to about 410PS so bit of an unfair comparison. I really regret selling the TTRS but the misses wanted a new kitchem and it was a second car
> 
> The S3 was unmolested and the TTS is lighter and 10PS more powerful so should be faster but the S3 was more of a practical car and I lked the stealthiness of it, the exact opposite of a Sepang Blue TTS with red calipers
Click to expand...

Cheers and interesting comparisons 8)

I will be considering a TTS or RS3 next myself - both very appealing options in their own right.


----------



## cheechy

OK so good news bad news scenario. Seems that my build week has crept forward by a week but just been informed that red interior elements has just been removed as an option.

I'm gutted as the interior brochure pictures with this in looked stunning.

Just called audi customer services who confirmed. Sepang blue and express red doesn't go (sorry to anyone who may have spec'd but it doesn't) so how in hell do you lift the interior with black silver and dark grey???


----------



## cheechy

Christtts can you do me a favour and post up interior pics against sepang if you get a sec? I'm having to rethink interior options (all be it there doesn't really seem to be many actual options!).

Can you post up what options you picked also?

Thanks and sorry to ask this is what you get for being first! :lol:


----------



## ChrisTTS

cheechy said:


> Christtts can you do me a favour and post up interior pics against sepang if you get a sec? I'm having to rethink interior options (all be it there doesn't really seem to be many actual options!).
> 
> Can you post up what options you picked also?
> 
> Thanks and sorry to ask this is what you get for being first! :lol:


No problem my spec is manual, Sepang blue, technology pack, comfort and sound pack, heated and folding mirrors, red calipers, cruise control, parking system plus, matrix LED headlights, hold assist


----------



## tt3600

@ChrisTTS - Looks stunning - congrats. Compared to the MK2 TTS how's the engine. Is it less laggy?


----------



## cheechy

ChrisTTS said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christtts can you do me a favour and post up interior pics against sepang if you get a sec? I'm having to rethink interior options (all be it there doesn't really seem to be many actual options!).
> 
> Can you post up what options you picked also?
> 
> Thanks and sorry to ask this is what you get for being first! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem my spec is manual, Sepang blue, technology pack, comfort and sound pack, heated and folding mirrors, red calipers, cruise control, parking system plus, matrix LED headlights, hold assist
Click to expand...

Wow that was quick many thanks.

So is that black leather with standard anthracite inset in the seats and centre console?


----------



## aquazi

Wow love the interior... Chris!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## nkpt7

ChrisTTS said:


> jryoung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris TTS - congrats on your new TTS and possibly the 1st in the UK too 8)
> 
> You have a good car history to compare this against - can you advise how you find it compared to:
> 
> a) your original TTS
> b) your TT RS
> c) your most recent S3
> 
> Be very interested to understand how you think the very latest TTS compares [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> also - what is the spec? Was that the Advanced Key, or standard Keyless Go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My spec is manual, Sepang blue, technology pack, comfort and sound pack, heated and folding mirrors, red calipers, cruise control, parking system plus, matrix LED headlights, hold assist, standard keyless go..
> 
> Did anyone get the cup/ashtray with their TT, not sure if mine is missing or was an option. Was standard on the S3?
Click to expand...

I got the smoking package. The lighter is underneath the armrest (in the box where the second cupholder is). It took me ages to find it. The ashtray is the cup with the silver audi lid which fits in the main cupholder. It's £30 extra although I dont smoke I thought it will be good to have as a second usb charger.


----------



## sherry13

cheechy said:


> OK so good news bad news scenario. Seems that my build week has crept forward by a week but just been informed that red interior elements has just been removed as an option.
> 
> I'm gutted as the interior brochure pictures with this in looked stunning.
> 
> Just called audi customer services who confirmed. Sepang blue and express red doesn't go (sorry to anyone who may have spec'd but it doesn't) so how in hell do you lift the interior with black silver and dark grey???


Yes, I noticed this option vanished from the configurator a couple of weeks ago. In fact, there now seems only one option available. The gloss red looked amazing. I am disappointed there are not more options or colour co-ordinations for the interior - personally, I find that aspect a bit bland. I like a bit of contrast. I guess you could go Audi Exclusive but that will add time and also probably be costly.


----------



## cheechy

nkpt7 said:


> I got the smoking package. The lighter is underneath the armrest (in the box where the second cupholder is). It took me ages to find it. The ashtray is the cup with the silver audi lid which fits in the main cupholder. It's £30 extra although I dont smoke I thought it will be good to have as a second usb charger.


Good info...are you saying that without smokers pack they don't fit the extra 12v / USB socket then?


----------



## Geoffa30

Have cancelled my order following a very poor experience. Ordered mid-late November. Given build week of 27 and dealer not willing to do anything to stop me cancelling and the lack of communication was amazing. Very disappointing. Cannot believe it takes that long to deliver a car especially as others are supposedly getting theirs earlier than me despite having ordered later.

So it's goodbye Audi and hello Porsche. Going to wait twelve months and go for a new Boxster or Cayman. Fingers crossed that they can get their act together better than Audi and their dealers can.


----------



## ChrisTTS

cheechy said:


> ChrisTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christtts can you do me a favour and post up interior pics against sepang if you get a sec? I'm having to rethink interior options (all be it there doesn't really seem to be many actual options!).
> 
> Can you post up what options you picked also?
> 
> Thanks and sorry to ask this is what you get for being first! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem my spec is manual, Sepang blue, technology pack, comfort and sound pack, heated and folding mirrors, red calipers, cruise control, parking system plus, matrix LED headlights, hold assist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that was quick many thanks.
> 
> So is that black leather with standard anthracite inset in the seats and centre console?
Click to expand...

Hi

Seats are black but in one of the pictures appears a little grey due to the lighting. The centre console is the standard anthracite, the silvery option was in of the cars that I test drove and did not like it.


----------



## cheechy

ChrisTTS said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christtts can you do me a favour and post up interior pics against sepang if you get a sec? I'm having to rethink interior options (all be it there doesn't really seem to be many actual options!).
> 
> Can you post up what options you picked also?
> 
> Thanks and sorry to ask this is what you get for being first! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem my spec is manual, Sepang blue, technology pack, comfort and sound pack, heated and folding mirrors, red calipers, cruise control, parking system plus, matrix LED headlights, hold assist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that was quick many thanks.
> 
> So is that black leather with standard anthracite inset in the seats and centre console?
> 
> Hi
> 
> Seats are black but in one of the pictures appears a little grey due to the lighting. The centre console is the standard anthracite, the silvery option was in of the cars that I test drove and did not like it.
Click to expand...

Many thanks. Have calmed a little from yesterday but still puzzled by decision to remove red gloss as an option given the complete lack of alternatives. Your car looks good though and push comes to shove I will be able to live with it....indeed I guess my car will now look pretty much identical to yours!


----------



## cheechy

Geoffa30 said:


> Have cancelled my order following a very poor experience. Ordered mid-late November. Given build week of 27 and dealer not willing to do anything to stop me cancelling and the lack of communication was amazing. Very disappointing. Cannot believe it takes that long to deliver a car especially as others are supposedly getting theirs earlier than me despite having ordered later.
> 
> So it's goodbye Audi and hello Porsche. Going to wait twelve months and go for a new Boxster or Cayman. Fingers crossed that they can get their act together better than Audi and their dealers can.


I've been there already and almost done it again. Arrogance due to high sales and the lack of any hard work to achieve them means some dealers just don't care as they know they will sell you'd car / slot without too much bother. It does grate but the best way to show you arentvhappy is not to go back.

Have you tried your luck with other dealers? You might get lucky with a cancellation?


----------



## datamonkey

cheechy said:


> Geoffa30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have cancelled my order following a very poor experience. Ordered mid-late November. Given build week of 27 and dealer not willing to do anything to stop me cancelling and the lack of communication was amazing. Very disappointing. Cannot believe it takes that long to deliver a car especially as others are supposedly getting theirs earlier than me despite having ordered later.
> 
> So it's goodbye Audi and hello Porsche. Going to wait twelve months and go for a new Boxster or Cayman. Fingers crossed that they can get their act together better than Audi and their dealers can.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been there already and almost done it again. Arrogance due to high sales and the lack of any hard work to achieve them means some dealers just don't care as they know they will sell you'd car / slot without too much bother. It does grate but the best way to show you arentvhappy is not to go back.
> 
> Have you tried your luck with other dealers? You might get lucky with a cancellation?
Click to expand...

Yes this a common but unfortunate trait that seems to happen often when a company becomes market leader.

They gain a "mission complete" attitude, take their foot off the gas, become arrogant and start to think they can do no wrong. Of course that never lasts and will eventually have to buck their ideas up when inevitably, the shit hits the fan!

As cheechy says the best thing to do is walk away...


----------



## ROBH49

cheechy said:


> OK so good news bad news scenario. Seems that my build week has crept forward by a week but just been informed that red interior elements has just been removed as an option.
> 
> I'm gutted as the interior brochure pictures with this in looked stunning.
> 
> Just called audi customer services who confirmed. Sepang blue and express red doesn't go (sorry to anyone who may have spec'd but it doesn't) so how in hell do you lift the interior with black silver and dark grey???


Has anybody else ordered a TTS in Sepang Blue with the Express Red leather or am I the only one?
If customer services are saying that it doesn`t go, why are you able to configure it surely it wouldn`t let you in the first place. :? 
I went to look at a Lotus Evora in Essex Blue with all red leather and that looked just amazing, that's why I went for it in the first place. 
Seems to me customer services don`t know what their talking about.


----------



## cheechy

ROBH49 said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so good news bad news scenario. Seems that my build week has crept forward by a week but just been informed that red interior elements has just been removed as an option.
> 
> I'm gutted as the interior brochure pictures with this in looked stunning.
> 
> Just called audi customer services who confirmed. Sepang blue and express red doesn't go (sorry to anyone who may have spec'd but it doesn't) so how in hell do you lift the interior with black silver and dark grey???
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody else ordered a TTS in Sepang Blue with the Express Red leather or am I the only one?
> If customer services are saying that it doesn`t go, why are you able to configure it surely it wouldn`t let you in the first place. :?
> I went to look at a Lotus Evora in Essex Blue with all red leather and that looked just amazing, that's why I went for it in the first place.
> Seems to me customer services don`t know what their talking about.
Click to expand...

Sorry it's me saying it doesn't go not audi cs 

You can pick express red leather and sepang if you so wish it's just something that I don't think matches well....but that's all it is just an opinion ( like backsides everyone has one :lol: )

What audi have removed from sale is interior red elements which added gloss red to the sides of the seats, Central console and air vent surrounds.


----------



## sherry13

cheechy said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so good news bad news scenario. Seems that my build week has crept forward by a week but just been informed that red interior elements has just been removed as an option.
> 
> I'm gutted as the interior brochure pictures with this in looked stunning.
> 
> Just called audi customer services who confirmed. Sepang blue and express red doesn't go (sorry to anyone who may have spec'd but it doesn't) so how in hell do you lift the interior with black silver and dark grey???
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody else ordered a TTS in Sepang Blue with the Express Red leather or am I the only one?
> If customer services are saying that it doesn`t go, why are you able to configure it surely it wouldn`t let you in the first place. :?
> I went to look at a Lotus Evora in Essex Blue with all red leather and that looked just amazing, that's why I went for it in the first place.
> Seems to me customer services don`t know what their talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it's me saying it doesn't go not audi cs
> 
> You can pick express red leather and sepang if you so wish it's just something that I don't think matches well....but that's all it is just an opinion ( like backsides everyone has one :lol: )
> 
> What audi have removed from sale is interior red elements which added gloss red to the sides of the seats, Central console and air vent surrounds.
Click to expand...

I had really wanted to get the Vegas Yellow Roadster with black leather seats and the gloss red interior elements... Well I thought it would work! But now its immaterial! I wonder if it will rock up again in Audi Exclusive or maybe the TTRS.

If you get a brochure from the Audi, the gloss red is probably still in there - it was one of the main photos they used regarding the interior, presumably because it rocked.


----------



## ROBH49

cheechy said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK so good news bad news scenario. Seems that my build week has crept forward by a week but just been informed that red interior elements has just been removed as an option.
> 
> I'm gutted as the interior brochure pictures with this in looked stunning.
> 
> Just called audi customer services who confirmed. Sepang blue and express red doesn't go (sorry to anyone who may have spec'd but it doesn't) so how in hell do you lift the interior with black silver and dark grey???
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody else ordered a TTS in Sepang Blue with the Express Red leather or am I the only one?
> If customer services are saying that it doesn`t go, why are you able to configure it surely it wouldn`t let you in the first place. :?
> I went to look at a Lotus Evora in Essex Blue with all red leather and that looked just amazing, that's why I went for it in the first place.
> Seems to me customer services don`t know what their talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry it's me saying it doesn't go not audi cs
> 
> You can pick express red leather and sepang if you so wish it's just something that I don't think matches well....but that's all it is just an opinion ( like backsides everyone has one :lol: )
> 
> What audi have removed from sale is interior red elements which added gloss red to the sides of the seats, Central console and air vent surrounds.
Click to expand...

Hi Cheechy.

Sorry if it seemed that i was having a go, that was not my intention its just that your post came across as thou Audi customer services said that Sepang Blue and Express Red leather didn`t go together.
Like you have stated everybody has their own opinion and own tastes. This one just happens to be mine. 8)


----------



## cheechy

ROBH49 said:


> Hi Cheechy.
> 
> Sorry if it seemed that i was having a go, that was not my intention its just that your post came across as thou Audi customer services said that Sepang Blue and Express Red leather didn`t go together.
> Like you have stated everybody has their own opinion and own tastes. This one just happens to be mine. 8)


Quite the contrary i thought I'd put my size 10s in it and offended you for your choice of car / colour! :lol:

No worries enjoy the car when it comes!


----------



## ROBH49

cheechy said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Cheechy.
> 
> Sorry if it seemed that i was having a go, that was not my intention its just that your post came across as thou Audi customer services said that Sepang Blue and Express Red leather didn`t go together.
> Like you have stated everybody has their own opinion and own tastes. This one just happens to be mine. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary i thought I'd put my size 10s in it and offended you for your choice of car / colour! :lol:
> 
> No worries enjoy the car when it comes!
Click to expand...

Thanks and i hope that you enjoy your`s when it comes.
What spec did you go for in the end? Not sure if i should wait now read a few on line reviews that have stated the RS will be out next year and i know by that time i will get itchy feet and wont one. 
The wife will go ballistic and leave me of that i`m sure. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## cheechy

ROBH49 said:


> Thanks and i hope that you enjoy your`s when it comes.
> What spec did you go for in the end? Not sure if i should wait now read a few on line reviews that have stated the RS will be out next year and i know by that time i will get itchy feet and wont one.
> The wife will go ballistic and leave me of that i`m sure. [smiley=bomb.gif]


haha I definitely wouldn't get away with that one :lol:

My feeling for now is that we'll get sight of the rs next year but whether you'll get one before 2017 is the question!

I'll miss the noise and torque from the 5 cylinder no doubt but I could well be back in an RS at some point in the future.

Anyhow I've spec'd s-tronic, Sepang blue, red calipers, Black leather with (now standard!) anthracite inserts  , tech and comfort packs, cruise, storage pack, dipping and folding mirrors.

BTW the reason for me stating that red leather didn't go with sepang was that the local dealer did one of those 3d models with the spec code and let me see the car on a big LCD screen. It may well look completely different in the flesh of course!

Whats your spec?


----------



## ROBH49

cheechy said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and i hope that you enjoy your`s when it comes.
> What spec did you go for in the end? Not sure if i should wait now read a few on line reviews that have stated the RS will be out next year and i know by that time i will get itchy feet and wont one.
> The wife will go ballistic and leave me of that i`m sure. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> haha I definitely wouldn't get away with that one :lol:
> 
> My feeling for now is that we'll get sight of the rs next year but whether you'll get one before 2017 is the question!
> 
> I'll miss the noise and torque from the 5 cylinder no doubt but I could well be back in an RS at some point in the future.
> 
> Anyhow I've spec'd s-tronic, Sepang blue, red calipers, Black leather with (now standard!) anthracite inserts  , tech and comfort packs, cruise, storage pack, dipping and folding mirrors.
> 
> BTW the reason for me stating that red leather didn't go with sepang was that the local dealer did one of those 3d models with the spec code and let me see the car on a big LCD screen. It may well look completely different in the flesh of course!
> 
> Whats your spec?
Click to expand...

Hi Cheechy.

The spec that i have ordered is pretty much the same as your`s, S Tronic, Sepang Blue, 20" alloys, Red calipers, Privacy glass, Tech pack, Comfort and sound pack, Cruise control, Matrix led headlights, Dipping and folding mirrors, and Parking system plus front and back also extended leather package in express red.
Will just have to wait and see what happens with the RS but like you have stated looks like 2017 before we will see one i`m sure.
At least by that time i will have owned mine for almost two years so time might be right to change then, if the wife will let me :lol: :lol: 
I love the RS its just time for a change, but mark my words i will have a MK3 RS that for sure and it wont be F in White. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Oi, there isn't anything wrong with " f in white" ROBH49!  Happen to think it goes rather nicely with express red leather seats actually!! :wink:


----------



## ROBH49

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Oi, there isn't anything wrong with " f in white" ROBH49!  Happen to think it goes rather nicely with express red leather seats actually!! :wink:


I know there isn`t, i have one, its just a bitch to keep clean and when you get to my age the last thing you want to be doing is cleaning it two to three times a week. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Templar

ROBH49 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oi, there isn't anything wrong with " f in white" ROBH49!  Happen to think it goes rather nicely with express red leather seats actually!! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I know there isn`t, i have one, its just a bitch to keep clean and when you get to my age the last thing you want to be doing is cleaning it two to three times a week. :wink: :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Well Wales isn't particularly well known for its warm, dry, sunny weather now is it :lol:


----------



## temporarychicken

Sorry to read the sad stories of disappointed genuine TTs buyers.

But on day one dealers can afford to be obnoxious.

Come back in 2 years when the supply/demand curve has swung in your favour. In 1.5 years TT mk3 production will have peaked and then the focus will be on shifting as many units as possible. Build slots will be weeks not months away and discounts will be possible.

Buying the latest car to come out is always a painful experience. I bought a 981 Boxster 1.5 years into production and it was a joy. Built and delivered in 4 weeks and 7 percent discount.

The TTs will be the same in 1.5 years.

If you are asked to wait months for a car then just take your business elsewhere as life's too short!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

ROBH49 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oi, there isn't anything wrong with " f in white" ROBH49!  Happen to think it goes rather nicely with express red leather seats actually!! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I know there isn`t, i have one, its just a bitch to keep clean and when you get to my age the last thing you want to be doing is cleaning it two to three times a week. :wink: :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Three times a week, blimey that will kill me!! :lol:


----------



## Templar

From my personal experience silver cars seem to be the easiest to keep clean for longer...don't know why but it does for some reason, as long as your wheels are clean you can get away with it.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Popped into dealership at the weekend as they were having an open day so asked for an update on my delivery given that several members on here have had build weeks brought forward. Sure enough, it has been brought forward from week 22 to week 18 (week commencing 27th April) for build so delivery is now likely before the end of May! 

Great news except I haven't sold my Mark 2 yet so please visit the Marketplace on this Forum to view details if you are interested in this stunning low mileage Volcano Red TT. :wink:


----------



## cheechy

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Popped into dealership at the weekend as they were having an open day so asked for an update on my delivery given that several members on here have had build weeks brought forward. Sure enough, it has been brought forward from week 22 to week 18 (week commencing 27th April) for build so delivery is now likely before the end of May!
> 
> Great news except I haven't sold my Mark 2 yet so please visit the Marketplace on this Forum to view details if you are interested in this stunning low mileage Volcano Red TT. :wink:


Great news you are almost there!


----------



## senwar

Sorry if this has been answered but what wait times from order are people experiencing? Read rob earlier in the thread saying ordered March and looking at September.

So is it looking like a 6 month wait time? I'm trying to stop myself ordering anything but a 6 month wait would work for me at present. My current car is only 7 months old and wouldn't want to change so quickly (after getting shut of the prior cat after only 6 months).


----------



## Critter10

I ordered a TTS two weeks ago and was originally quoted 14 weeks. Spoke to the dealer a few days later and he admitted they had no idea when I could expect delivery. He said they awaited a date from Audi who, at that point, merely confirmed receipt of order. Lap of the gods!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Critter10 said:


> I ordered a TTS two weeks ago and was originally quoted 14 weeks. Spoke to the dealer a few days later and he admitted they had no idea when I could expect delivery. He said they awaited a date from Audi who, at that point, merely confirmed receipt of order. Lap of the gods!


You wait your turn critter10!  As a fellow Volcano red driver it would be interesting to hear which colour you have opted for? As I'm sure you already know I have gone for Glacier White! Good luck with the order. :wink:


----------



## Critter10

Hi 35mphspeedlimit - well, I might get lucky like the wife. She ordered a golf GTI at the beginning of September last year as was told three months to delivery (she ordered lots of goodies). Got a call 5 weeks later to say it was at the garage and when could she collect 

I ordered Sepang Blue, tech pack, comfort and sound, storage, dipping/folding mirrors. But I'm not holding my breath [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## cheechy

Critter10 said:


> Hi 35mphspeedlimit - well, I might get lucky like the wife. She ordered a golf GTI at the beginning of September last year as was told three months to delivery (she ordered lots of goodies). Got a call 5 weeks later to say it was at the garage and when could she collect
> 
> I ordered Sepang Blue, tech pack, comfort and sound, storage, dipping/folding mirrors. But I'm not holding my breath [smiley=bigcry.gif]


If you got your car within 5 weeks I dont know what I'd do tbh.

Might involve the use of large blunt objects :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Critter10 said:


> Hi 35mphspeedlimit - well, I might get lucky like the wife. She ordered a golf GTI at the beginning of September last year as was told three months to delivery (she ordered lots of goodies). Got a call 5 weeks later to say it was at the garage and when could she collect
> 
> I ordered Sepang Blue, tech pack, comfort and sound, storage, dipping/folding mirrors. But I'm not holding my breath [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I very nearly opted for Sepang blue but the white / dark alloys and red leather seats combo just won through!


----------



## Stewbeedoo

Hi - new here.

Ordered a TTS in Tango Red, Comfort and Sound, Technology Pack, cruise control, matrix hl's, Interior elements, privacy glass, folding/dimming door mirrors, phone box, hill assist, traffic sign recognition and red calipers.

Ordered: 14/04 (Wk16)
Estimated Delivery Date: 15/08 (Wk33)

Standard delivery estimate on the TTS is 4 months according to the dealer. He said he is giving me a date I will definitely get the car by. However, I am the first TTS order from the Basingstoke dealer and they have a number of TTS's on order already and they will look to reconfigure one of these to get a quicker date. As other's have said, it very much depends on your dealer and how many people already have orders with them. If getting one sooner is important to you then suggest that is your bargaining chip and have that conversation before you even start configuring with them. He showed me a screen with all the cars in the queue and pointed out one or two that could potentially be re-configured (one is due mid-May).

Said he will confirm by the end of the month (April).

Have to admit I umm'ed and err'ed over the colour. Test drove a TT in Daytona Grey which I thought looked great but, then when I saw a Tango Red one I really liked that. Decided if I got the grey one and then saw a red one on the road I might regret it but, I wouldn't feel the same the other way round. Have to say I think the white and blue look fabulous too.


----------



## ROBH49

Just received a call from the dealers to say that my build week has been brought forward from week 35 to week 31.
That`s made my day, but still wont get it until the beginning of September instead of the end of September.
They did say that the build week might come forward again and would let me know asap. 8)


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Looks like everyone is currently being brought forward by 4 weeks but at least your dealer told you, whereas I had to ask mine! :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Looks like everyone is currently being brought forward by 4 weeks but at least your dealer told you, whereas I had to ask mine! :lol:


Hi 35mphspeedlimit.

My dealer has just sent me some photo`s of their glacier white TTS showroom vehicle which has Express red leather seats, 20" Y design alloy wheels. Isn`t this almost the same spec as your ordered vehicle if so and can`t wait get your self over to north wales Audi. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

Got a call from the dealer this morning with another up date car build week has been brought forward by another week.
Now at build week 30, if it keeps moving forward at this rate I might have the car in a few weeks. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cheechy

ROBH49 said:


> Got a call from the dealer this morning with another up date car build week has been brought forward by another week.
> Now at build week 30, if it keeps moving forward at this rate I might have the car in a few weeks. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yup indeed with mine now at 20 I'm thinking people ordering now may get their car before they actually order :lol:


----------



## ROBH49

cheechy said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a call from the dealer this morning with another up date car build week has been brought forward by another week.
> Now at build week 30, if it keeps moving forward at this rate I might have the car in a few weeks. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup indeed with mine now at 20 I'm thinking people ordering now may get their car before they actually order :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

ROBH49 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone is currently being brought forward by 4 weeks but at least your dealer told you, whereas I had to ask mine! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 35mphspeedlimit.
> 
> My dealer has just sent me some photo`s of their glacier white TTS showroom vehicle which has Express red leather seats, 20" Y design alloy wheels. Isn`t this almost the same spec as your ordered vehicle if so and can`t wait get your self over to north wales Audi. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Sounds like it. I opted not to have extended leather in express red (just the seats) and stayed with the interior elements in quartz anthracite. What has theirs got and can you share the pics?


----------



## ROBH49

35mphspeedlimit said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone is currently being brought forward by 4 weeks but at least your dealer told you, whereas I had to ask mine! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 35mphspeedlimit.
> 
> My dealer has just sent me some photo`s of their glacier white TTS showroom vehicle which has Express red leather seats, 20" Y design alloy wheels. Isn`t this almost the same spec as your ordered vehicle if so and can`t wait get your self over to north wales Audi. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like it. I opted not to have extended leather in express red (just the seats) and stayed with the interior elements in quartz anthracite. What has theirs got and can you share the pics?
Click to expand...

Hi 35mphspeedlimit.
First of all the pictures that they sent where shite, so I went to see the car for myself on Saturday.
Its just got Express Red Leather seats no extended leather, the interior elements where quartz silver £250 pound option not my cup of tea to be honest. 
So hopefully the anthracite ones will look better as in a little darker in shade finger crossed.
The car itself was fab looked awesome with the 20`s, it had a very big spec Tech Pack, Comfort and Sound Pack etc.
Retail price was just under 49k, the one thing I loved more than anything else was the steering wheel its a lot small than the one on my RS Plus, and also thinner it was just fantastic and the quality of it was just second to none.
Can`t wait to get mine now, the wife and I had a good play with the Tech Pack what a master piece of equipment.


----------



## Templar

Do you not think you'll miss the shear grunt and noise of your RS Plus...Just asking


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

ROBH49 said:


> Hi 35mphspeedlimit.
> First of all the pictures that they sent where shite, so I went to see the car for myself on Saturday.
> Its just got Express Red Leather seats no extended leather, the interior elements where quartz silver £250 pound option not my cup of tea to be honest.
> So hopefully the anthracite ones will look better as in a little darker in shade finger crossed.
> The car itself was fab looked awesome with the 20`s, it had a very big spec Tech Pack, Comfort and Sound Pack etc.
> Retail price was just under 49k, the one thing I loved more than anything else was the steering wheel its a lot small than the one on my RS Plus, and also thinner it was just fantastic and the quality of it was just second to none.
> Can`t wait to get mine now, the wife and I had a good play with the Tech Pack what a master piece of equipment.


Must have looked a bit like this then! :wink:  Can you also confirm the red stitcking on the extended leather elements and steering wheel?


----------



## ROBH49

35mphspeedlimit said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 35mphspeedlimit.
> First of all the pictures that they sent where shite, so I went to see the car for myself on Saturday.
> Its just got Express Red Leather seats no extended leather, the interior elements where quartz silver £250 pound option not my cup of tea to be honest.
> So hopefully the anthracite ones will look better as in a little darker in shade finger crossed.
> The car itself was fab looked awesome with the 20`s, it had a very big spec Tech Pack, Comfort and Sound Pack etc.
> Retail price was just under 49k, the one thing I loved more than anything else was the steering wheel its a lot small than the one on my RS Plus, and also thinner it was just fantastic and the quality of it was just second to none.
> Can`t wait to get mine now, the wife and I had a good play with the Tech Pack what a master piece of equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> Must have looked a bit like this then! :wink:  Can you also confirm the red stitcking on the extended leather elements and steering wheel?
Click to expand...

Hi 35mphspeedlimit.

Yes it looked just like the above picture, yes the red stitching was on the steering wheel, gear lever, armrest on the door panels and on the side panels just below the gear lever looked amazing i think you will be very happy.

The red seats look fantastic in the flesh so glad that i didn`t change my mind and go for the rock grey. 8)


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Excellent. Thanks ROBH49, I can't wait. Hopefully it will be here in just a couple of weeks!!


----------



## ROBH49

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Excellent. Thanks ROBH49, I can't wait. Hopefully it will be here in just a couple of weeks!!


Hi 35mph.

I really don`t think you will be disappointed mate the car i seen on Saturday was virtually what you have ordered and take it from me mate it was fabulous.

Just the wrong colour for me thou, i will never have another white car again what a pain the arse to keep clean as i`m sure you will find out very soon. Look fantastic when there clean thou just don`t stay that way for very long. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## hmy7k

If there is anyone desperate for a TTS then there is a stock one in Sepang Blue at Shrewsbury Audi.

I had a drive in their TT demo car with a view to buying and really enjoyed the drive. The performance of the standard TT was amazing.

I just felt the packaging of the TT was too much of a compromise for me so I am thinking more of a highly specced S3 sportback.


----------



## Warranty_Void

There is a TTS in stock at Stafford Audi aswell


----------



## jamman

@OP I DO hope you have invested in a better camera this time around :wink:

Lookiong forward to seeing the pics :mrgreen:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

jamman said:


> @OP I DO hope you have invested in a better camera this time around :wink:
> 
> Lookiong forward to seeing the pics :mrgreen:


Oh oh, I knew that issue was going to come up! Given that I have been unable to sell my mark 2 it is beginning to look like a rock bottom dealer p/e so the camera is going to go for a burton!  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ademanuele

After owning two Z4s for 10 years I have decided to try an Audi TTS. Impressed by the specifications, technology and more important the practicality of a decent size boot for everyday use.

I ordered my TTS end of March but still do not have a date of manufacture (checked this week), seems odd that the order has been in for a month and no date for manufacture has been provided yet? When will I likely see my TTS??


----------



## hobbsieoz

I think it depends on how much you've customised it. I'm presuming you have asked your dealer for a manufacture date. I ordered mine at 1pm on the 16th March and I got a week of manufacture the next day. They were three weeks ahead of schedule and its currently sat at the port in Emden awaiting shipping to Grimsby 

Mine was pretty basic - Audi TTS Mythos Black, Comfort & Sound pack, Technology pack, red brake callipers.


----------



## Stewbeedoo

Stewbeedoo said:


> Ordered a TTS in Tango Red, Comfort and Sound, Technology Pack, cruise control, matrix hl's, Interior elements, privacy glass, folding/dimming door mirrors, phone box, hill assist, traffic sign recognition and red calipers.
> 
> Ordered: 14/04 (Wk16)
> Estimated Delivery Date: 15/08 (Wk33)


Just had my build date rescheduled to Week 26 (22nd June) so looks as if I've come in a few weeks.


----------



## datamonkey

Good to see people's delivery dates being brought forward. Makes me wonder how on earth ChrisTT got his TTS so early? He must have ordered it 2008?!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Car is at Emden awaiting shipment to Shearness! Anyone know when the next sailing is, I've forgotten where to look it up? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Templar

Anyone ordered a TT Roadster or TTS Roadster yet ? Was wondering what the lead time on these were.


----------



## hobbsieoz

There are currently two ships serving the Emden to Grimsby route - Weser Highway and African Highway. Typically one ship a day either way. Each ship can carry about 850 cars so fingers crossed ours will be on there pretty soon.

I use fleetmon website to track them. Although it just increases the agony of waiting and not knowing whether your car is on it or still sat still waiting at port.


----------



## Shug750S

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Car is at Emden awaiting shipment to Shearness! Anyone know when the next sailing is, I've forgotten where to look it up? :lol: :wink:


The time you've been waiting let's hope the ship doesn't run aground in the way over!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Shug750S said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car is at Emden awaiting shipment to Shearness! Anyone know when the next sailing is, I've forgotten where to look it up? :lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The time you've been waiting let's hope the ship doesn't run aground in the way over!
Click to expand...

Don't worry it will get two chances with a second hop across the water from Portsmouth to Guernsey! :wink:


----------



## ChrisTTS

datamonkey said:


> Good to see people's delivery dates being brought forward. Makes me wonder how on earth ChrisTT got his TTS so early? He must have ordered it 2008?!


Hi

Put £500 pounds down in September at the launch event for a build slot, think it was the dealers demo car spot.

Ordered mid November and picked up on the 4th April, just lucky i suppose...

Loving the car and so far no issues.


----------



## ChrisTTS

datamonkey said:


> Good to see people's delivery dates being brought forward. Makes me wonder how on earth ChrisTT got his TTS so early? He must have ordered it 2008?!


Hi

Put £500 pounds down in September at the launch event for a build slot, think it was the dealers demo car spot.

Ordered mid November and picked up on the 4th April, just lucky i suppose...

Loving the car and so far no issues.


----------



## can_quattro

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Car is at Emden awaiting shipment to Shearness! Anyone know when the next sailing is, I've forgotten where to look it up? :lol: :wink:


I am pleased that this is getting close for you, it's been a long wait.
Looking forward to lots of pictures.
Glacier White with Express Red interior is one of my favorite combinations!


----------



## jryoung

ChrisTTS said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see people's delivery dates being brought forward. Makes me wonder how on earth ChrisTT got his TTS so early? He must have ordered it 2008?!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Put £500 pounds down in September at the launch event for a build slot, think it was the dealers demo car spot.
> 
> Ordered mid November and picked up on the 4th April, just lucky i suppose...
> 
> Loving the car and so far no issues.
Click to expand...

Howdy Chris, 
Any chance of some opinion on the mag ride, modes, level of comfort, handling.?
Also how does it compare to your S3?


----------



## ttkinka

ordered my TTS roadster start of May and just got confirmed build wk of 27.

Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## ttkinka

just wondered from build week how long does it typically take to get to the Uk dealer?


----------



## Templar

ttkinka said:


> ordered my TTS roadster start of May and just got confirmed build wk of 27.
> 
> Looking forward to getting it.


Did you negotiate some discount too ?


----------



## hobbsieoz

ttkinka said:


> just wondered from build week how long does it typically take to get to the Uk dealer?


My dealer said usually about 3 weeks. I think the build process is about a few days in itself. Chassis gets sent by rail from Ingolstast to Gyor overnight. Assembled in Gyor and then another overnight back to Ingolstadt for finishing. It can sit in Emden port for up to a week before being shipped. Shipped overnight and then another week sitting in Grimsby before being sent to your local dealer.


----------



## SpudZ

Ordered mine in Jan & is at dealers now. Anticipating picking up Friday/Saturday. Exciting times.


----------



## ttkinka

Yep managed 15% but that includes some goodwill from the dealer ref some issues i had with a pre launch Tt that they originally sold me now returned. Also built into the 15% is some allowance to allow me to hire a car until the new Tts roadster appears


----------



## ptill1

Hi all, ordered a TTS onTuesday, and had a phone call from the salesman on Friday with a build date for week 25, to say i'm happy is an understatement, although the salesman said they had slots that could be jiggled with.

My current TTS took a week to build, a week being shipped and about 5 days with the dealer.


----------



## cheechy

Seems the fuss for the mk3 tts has died down quick.

Cant believe people are getting build slots so soon!

Glad I got some kind of discount but i do fear residuals in a year or two!


----------



## SpudZ

Spoke to dealer yesterday & confirmed collection for 11.30am Friday @ Leicester.

Spec: TTS S-Tronic, Glacier, Black interior, Comfort, Red calipers, Cruise.

Getting rather excited now


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

SpudZ said:


> Spoke to dealer yesterday & confirmed collection for 11.30am Friday @ Leicester.
> 
> Spec: TTS S-Tronic, Glacier, Black interior, Comfort, Red calipers, Cruise.
> 
> Getting rather excited now


Excellent news! Plenty of pictures required ASAP. Check you haven't got the red seats by mistake as that will be mine!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## mzyutmp

SpudZ said:


> Spoke to dealer yesterday & confirmed collection for 11.30am Friday @ Leicester.
> 
> Spec: TTS S-Tronic, Glacier, Black interior, Comfort, Red calipers, Cruise.
> 
> Getting rather excited now


That's great news!

Mine is still stuck at the port in Germany , been there for 5 days now!

How long did yours take to ship and clear customs?


----------



## cheechy

So my car seemingly is being built this week also but i guess I wont hear anything until next week around where it is. I'm assuming you guys are badgering your dealer for updates then?


----------



## SpudZ

mzyutmp said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoke to dealer yesterday & confirmed collection for 11.30am Friday @ Leicester.
> 
> Spec: TTS S-Tronic, Glacier, Black interior, Comfort, Red calipers, Cruise.
> 
> Getting rather excited now
> 
> 
> 
> That's great news!
> 
> Mine is still stuck at the port in Germany , been there for 5 days now!
> 
> How long did yours take to ship and clear customs?
Click to expand...

It took about 2 weeks from build to delivery.

Popped into dealer today to drop off docs & for a quick look. I'm somewhat disappointed though, considering its on lowered sports suspension, that it appears to be riding considerably higher than my old Black Ed. The dealer and I suspected that it still had its transportation spacers in but upon closer inspection it hadn't. The gap between the arch & tyre appears to be no different from the standard sport model which is supposedly 10mm higher...

I'll be starting a fresh thread on this as I'd be interested to know other owners thoughts...


----------



## KIFOO

cheechy said:


> So my car seemingly is being built this week also but i guess I wont hear anything until next week around where it is. I'm assuming you guys are badgering your dealer for updates then?


Stansted Audi have sepang blue tts in stock stunning colour prob best colour apart from exclusive colours , silver mirror and valance looked great against the blue good choice mate


----------



## hobbsieoz

Ordered 17th March. Arrived in the UK this morning. Pick up middle of next week. To say im excited is an understatement!


----------



## SpudZ

Now that is prompt!


----------



## ademanuele

ademanuele said:


> After owning two Z4s for 10 years I have decided to try an Audi TTS. Impressed by the specifications, technology and more important the practicality of a decent size boot for everyday use.
> 
> I ordered my TTS end of March but still do not have a date of manufacture (checked this week), seems odd that the order has been in for a month and no date for manufacture has been provided yet? When will I likely see my TTS??


I have contacted my dealer and still no build date. I mentioned that others are getting build dates/deliveries of the TTS and he asked me to check whether these are are actually coupes and not roadsters? I have ordered a roadster, has anyone received or had a build date for a TTS roadster?? Any idea when the roadster is expected in the UK?


----------



## hobbsieoz

So. It arrived in the UK yesterday. Today, I was sat on the motorway in a traffic queue near the dealer and low and behold, an Audi transporter lorry carrying my car was sat next to me. There she was on the back. Definitely mine, as a black TTS with red callipers heading for that dealer on that particular day is not a common occurance. Confirmed with the dealer and it was it. Cant believe my luck at seeing it, but not being able to touch it. I may have let out a little squeal of excitement. She looked beautiful.


----------



## cheechy

hobbsieoz said:


> So. It arrived in the UK yesterday. Today, I was sat on the motorway in a traffic queue near the dealer and low and behold, an Audi transporter lorry carrying my car was sat next to me. There she was on the back. Definitely mine, as a black TTS with red callipers heading for that dealer on that particular day is not a common occurance. Confirmed with the dealer and it was it. Cant believe my luck at seeing it, but not being able to touch it. I may have let out a little squeal of excitement. She looked beautiful.


You should have got out of the car and ran across the front of the lorry screaming "Thats my car - stop!"

Great coincidence though and you must be excited!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Getting a little irritable now that my car has been in the UK for at least 5 or 6 days but no sign of it having been transported down to Portsmouth for transfer to Guernsey. I guess once again its down to luck as I'm sure someone in Bristol recently posted that their car turned up within just a couple of days. Never mind, I'll check the port compound again at 07.00 tomorrow morning to see what the Commodore Goodwill has brought in! :?


----------



## Toshiba

You don't want it before the 1st anyway.... plenty of time.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Quite happy to have it in May thanks, makes no difference to me with our registration system.


----------



## hobbsieoz

Strange that it is taking a little longer. Perhaps they have to go through extra customs check as it is being exported again to the Channel Islands.

Yeah, mine arrived into Grimsby port on Tuesday morning. Was in Bristol at the dealers on the Wednesday afternoon. Picking her up tomorrow morning at 10:30 
The dealer has been teasing me sending me photos of it sat in the car park.


----------



## SpudZ

It'll be worth the wait, the car is awesome. Good luck with the MMI though, it's good but not overly intuitive..


----------



## hobbsieoz

SpudZ said:


> It'll be worth the wait, the car is awesome. Good luck with the MMI though, it's good but not overly intuitive..


Took delivery of her today. I'm just so happy. You are correct with the MMI. It is great, but the menus and backwards and forwards etc arent as intuitive as they could be.

That car has knackered me out for the day.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

hobbsieoz said:


> Strange that it is taking a little longer. Perhaps they have to go through extra customs check as it is being exported again to the Channel Islands.
> 
> Yeah, mine arrived into Grimsby port on Tuesday morning. Was in Bristol at the dealers on the Wednesday afternoon. Picking her up tomorrow morning at 10:30
> The dealer has been teasing me sending me photos of it sat in the car park.


So, nothing again this morning.  Grimsby to Bristol = 2 days, Grimsby to Guernsey (via Portsmouth Harbour with two freight sailings per day) = 8 days and counting, and that's assuming it only arrived in the UK on the day that the dealer happenned to tell me it had arrived!! :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Quite happy to have it in May thanks, makes no difference to me with our registration system.


Not reg, tax disc was were i was going.
Mines still in transit.

They are more than likely knocking out the dents and painting up the scratches..


----------



## cheechy

Seems my car arrival into the dealer is imminent so offered delivery next week but have asked for 1st June reg. Will see how it pans out...

edit - confirmed delivery and reg for 1st June.


----------



## Shug750S

35mphspeedlimit said:


> hobbsieoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that it is taking a little longer. Perhaps they have to go through extra customs check as it is being exported again to the Channel Islands.
> 
> Yeah, mine arrived into Grimsby port on Tuesday morning. Was in Bristol at the dealers on the Wednesday afternoon. Picking her up tomorrow morning at 10:30
> The dealer has been teasing me sending me photos of it sat in the car park.
> 
> 
> 
> So, nothing again this morning.  Grimsby to Bristol = 2 days, Grimsby to Guernsey (via Portsmouth Harbour with two freight sailings per day) = 8 days and counting, and that's assuming it only arrived in the UK on the day that the dealer happenned to tell me it had arrived!! :roll:
Click to expand...

Maybe the slaves who man the oars on the ferry have revolted and the press gang are trying to round up a few more so they can set sail?

Seriously 35, hope the car arrives soon, you seem to have been waiting forever


----------



## cheechy

Shug750S said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hobbsieoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that it is taking a little longer. Perhaps they have to go through extra customs check as it is being exported again to the Channel Islands.
> 
> Yeah, mine arrived into Grimsby port on Tuesday morning. Was in Bristol at the dealers on the Wednesday afternoon. Picking her up tomorrow morning at 10:30
> The dealer has been teasing me sending me photos of it sat in the car park.
> 
> 
> 
> So, nothing again this morning.  Grimsby to Bristol = 2 days, Grimsby to Guernsey (via Portsmouth Harbour with two freight sailings per day) = 8 days and counting, and that's assuming it only arrived in the UK on the day that the dealer happenned to tell me it had arrived!! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe the slaves who man the oars on the ferry have revolted and the press gang are trying to round up a few more so they can set sail?
> 
> Seriously 35, hope the car arrives soon, you seem to have been waiting forever
Click to expand...

Yes he has but then I first placed a deposit in march 2014....


----------



## mzyutmp

So my car has been in a UK port since 15th May. This is the reason the West London Audi has given for why I am not going to be able to enjoy it for this bank holiday weekend!

'Your car is at the port on Tyne, rather than the more southern options that we have.

I'm afraid I can't explain that, but we have a few cars going in there at the moment.

Distribution from there coming south will take longer, as it is about 300 miles and there are less cars coming from there in this direction, most cars from there going to more local dealers. They have to wait for available loads to fill.

We have been advised that we should expect delivery here next Weds/Thursday, and we will obviously be very keen to get you straight in the car, say on Friday. We have the car in our budget for delivery this month, so it is important to us too that you have it as soon as possible. Sadly, not for this weekend though, which I had hoped for, for you.'

Needless to say, I am not impressed!!


----------



## Shug750S

mzyutmp said:


> So my car has been in a UK port since 15th May. This is the reason the West London Audi has given for why I am not going to be able to enjoy it for this bank holiday weekend!
> 
> 'Your car is at the port on Tyne, rather than the more southern options that we have.
> 
> I'm afraid I can't explain that, but we have a few cars going in there at the moment.
> 
> Distribution from there coming south will take longer, as it is about 300 miles and there are less cars coming from there in this direction, most cars from there going to more local dealers. They have to wait for available loads to fill.
> 
> We have been advised that we should expect delivery here next Weds/Thursday, and we will obviously be very keen to get you straight in the car, say on Friday. We have the car in our budget for delivery this month, so it is important to us too that you have it as soon as possible. Sadly, not for this weekend though, which I had hoped for, for you.'
> 
> Needless to say, I am not impressed!!


Sounds a bit like BS to me. How many cars fill a transporter truck, 8 max? Are they saying that Audi in London area or South of England don't sell 8 cars a week?


----------



## cheechy

Shug750S said:


> mzyutmp said:
> 
> 
> 
> So my car has been in a UK port since 15th May. This is the reason the West London Audi has given for why I am not going to be able to enjoy it for this bank holiday weekend!
> 
> 'Your car is at the port on Tyne, rather than the more southern options that we have.
> 
> I'm afraid I can't explain that, but we have a few cars going in there at the moment.
> 
> Distribution from there coming south will take longer, as it is about 300 miles and there are less cars coming from there in this direction, most cars from there going to more local dealers. They have to wait for available loads to fill.
> 
> We have been advised that we should expect delivery here next Weds/Thursday, and we will obviously be very keen to get you straight in the car, say on Friday. We have the car in our budget for delivery this month, so it is important to us too that you have it as soon as possible. Sadly, not for this weekend though, which I had hoped for, for you.'
> 
> Needless to say, I am not impressed!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a bit like BS to me. How many cars fill a transporter truck, 8 max? Are they saying that Audi in London area or South of England don't sell 8 cars a week?
Click to expand...

Have to agree - stalling like this normally suggests the car may be getting some repairs done all be it i dont want to alarm!


----------



## mzyutmp

Oh god I hope they haven't damaged it in transit!!

I told them I wanted to complain to Audi UK and they are now going see what they can do for me....

Is there anything I can look for to see if a repair has been carried out?


----------



## cheechy

mzyutmp said:


> Oh god I hope they haven't damaged it in transit!!
> 
> I told them I wanted to complain to Audi UK and they are now going see what they can do for me....
> 
> Is there anything I can look for to see if a repair has been carried out?


If there's nothing visible I wouldnt worry too much about it.


----------



## Shug750S

cheechy said:


> mzyutmp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god I hope they haven't damaged it in transit!!
> 
> I told them I wanted to complain to Audi UK and they are now going see what they can do for me....
> 
> Is there anything I can look for to see if a repair has been carried out?
> 
> 
> 
> If there's nothing visible I wouldnt worry too much about it.
Click to expand...

I believe that they don't have to tell you, but if you specifically ask them to confirm that there has been no damage or repairs before delivery they have to advise you of any.

Maybe when they say it's in ask to see a copy of the transit note, then it will be clear how long it sat where?

Good luck mate, hope it all turns up and all worry for no reason


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit2

Blimey mzyutmp you and I are in the same position. I too don't have the car for the bank holiday but it has just arrived. Dealer didn't seem keen to PDI it in time for handover tomorrow. I am not pleased. Will now need to go and see it to check if the side skirts are ok! 

P.S. excuse the temporary login!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit2

Oh, here she is in a state of half undress!


----------



## Templar

Finally...congrats, she's almost home :wink:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit2

Templar said:


> Finally...congrats, she's almost home :wink:


Almost! Didn't take photos of inside but from what I can see the express red leather seats with grey stitching and red stitching on steering wheel, gear shift, centre console etc looks absolutely fab! :wink:


----------



## Templar

You'll be like the cat that's got the cream shortly...enjoy your new ride and keep us updated when you get chance :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2

Thank God for that! I feel like I've been through 9 months of pregnancy with your car 35mph. I just hope the labour is not to protracted as well. :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

ZephyR2 said:


> Thank God for that! I feel like I've been through 9 months of pregnancy with your car 35mph. I just hope the labour is not to protracted as well. :lol:


I know, sorry about that!  It looks like the dealer might require a little gas and air to assist with the delivery!! Meanwhile, I'm not too impressed that they have parked it at the bottom of a car park that the public as access too. Note the empty space next to it.


----------



## Templar

I doubt it will be in that spot for long :wink:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Templar said:


> I doubt it will be in that spot for long :wink:


At least until Tuesday as they have no intention of doing anything with it tomorrow. The car park is used by customers shopping at George!


----------



## ZephyR2

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it will be in that spot for long :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> At least until Tuesday as they have no intention of doing anything with it tomorrow. The car park is used by customers shopping at George!
Click to expand...

Can't believe they are leaving a customer's brand new £40k+ car in a public car park, particularly over a bank holiday weekend. And they've taken off all the bodywork protection that would help guard against scuffs and knocks.
If they did that round our way someone would cotton to that and new car's would go disappearing I'm sure.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

ZephyR2 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it will be in that spot for long :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> At least until Tuesday as they have no intention of doing anything with it tomorrow. The car park is used by customers shopping at George!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't believe they are leaving a customer's brand new £40k+ car in a public car park, particularly over a bank holiday weekend. And they've taken off all the bodywork protection that would help guard against scuffs and knocks.
> If they did that round our way someone would cotton to that and new car's would go disappearing I'm sure.
Click to expand...

The car park is owned by the garage and was where they used to jointly operate from. It is also at the back of the car park but my point was that there was nothing stopping anyone parking next to it visit the shop that is now located on the site. Checked on her this morning and there is now a new mini parked either side of her so I am less concerned than I was yesterday. I wonder if the dealer reacted after I told him that I was concerned as the space was empty at 4pm yesterday. I was going to leave my 14 yr old Polo next to her so at least I don't have to do that now.  :wink:


----------



## bhoy78

Car looks stunning 35mph, sure it will be more than worth the wait 8)


----------



## StevesTTS

Agree, looks fantastic but the 19's don't fill the arches like the MK2 did :-|


----------



## Toshiba

I like the white and scratch/swirl/mark friendly!


----------



## Shug750S

35 mph, how many times have / will you find an excuse to pop down to the supermarket over the weekend, on the pretext of urgent shopping but really to look at the motor?


----------



## SpudZ

StevesTTS said:


> Agree, looks fantastic but the 19's don't fill the arches like the MK2 did :-|


Agreed! My old Black Ed looked perfect on its 19's. I suspect they're leaving a little more room for an extreme race only spec.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

SpudZ said:


> StevesTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, looks fantastic but the 19's don't fill the arches like the MK2 did :-|
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! My old Black Ed looked perfect on its 19's. I suspect they're leaving a little more room for an extreme race only spec.
Click to expand...

Clearly not had the spacers removed yet but I know what you mean from other pictures of Mark 3s that I have seen. As you both say 19s look perfect on the Mark 2.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Shug750S said:


> 35 mph, how many times have / will you find an excuse to pop down to the supermarket over the weekend, on the pretext of urgent shopping but really to look at the motor?


As if!

Only been up four times since Friday. :wink:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

So near and yet so far! Hopefully tomorrow is the day. I literally can't wait.  :lol:


----------



## can_quattro

The waiting must be so painful.


----------



## mzyutmp

Dealer sent me some photos. Bit worried it looks like there is a plate on it........know it's not mine as I have a private one...

Hopefully pick it up friday


----------



## Shug750S

35mphspeedlimit said:


> So near and yet so far! Hopefully tomorrow is the day. I literally can't wait.  :lol:


You're either going to get a restraining order from the dealer or be told that you can't pitch your tent in their car park soon. :lol:


----------



## StevesTTS

Looks like all delivery dates are moving forward. I was expecting a 65 plate but dealer has just told me that my car is in transit. Apparently the docks are busy with numerous Golf R's :wink: but hopefully I'll be paranoid about scratching those rims before the end of the month.


----------



## vagman

When did you order your car, Steve?

I ordered early April and was given late Aug/early Sept delivery.


----------



## sherry13

I was chatting to a dealer at the weekend who has a customer with a TTS Roadster on order that is due to come in September. They ordered it in January! Yikes!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

sherry13 said:


> I was chatting to a dealer at the weekend who has a customer with a TTS Roadster on order that is due to come in September. They ordered it in January! Yikes!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah, wouldn't catch me waiting 8 months for a TT! :wink:


----------



## ademanuele

I ordered a TTS Roadster in March and apparently it is provisionally due to be built week 31 (last week in July) with delivery early August.


----------



## StevesTTS

vagman said:


> When did you order your car, Steve?


Late February and must admit I was getting bored waiting, so good news.


----------



## sherry13

My dealer has been in touch for the TTS roadster I ordered about a week ago. Build week 36 (beginning Sep) or so they say! Some positive news though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ttkinka

Just got an update on my wk27 TTS roadster and its been brought forward to wk 25 June 15th so ready for collection hopefully mid July? How long is a typical time for the car to reach the dealer from a specified build week?


----------



## StevesTTS

ttkinka said:


> How long is a typical time for the car to reach the dealer from a specified build week?


Mine was built last week and is in transit now. I expect to pick it before the end of the month. Remember it has to be pdi'd etc by the dealer. If you go much beyond mid-July you'll have your eye on a 65 plate.


----------



## Templar

I doubt the dealers would have it long just for a pdi and handover. Just remember they want your signature so they get paid and no need to hang on to it any longer than need be unless you request it.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

The stumbling block is often the transfer time from UK port to dealer! In my case it took 10 days but in others can take just a few. Handover, provided the Garage has sent off the V55 / received Vehicle Registration Certificate can be done in a day or two.


----------



## cheechy

35mphspeedlimit said:


> The stumbling block is often the transfer time from UK port to dealer! In my case it took 10 days but in others can take just a few. Handover, provided the Garage has sent off the V55 / received Vehicle Registration Certificate can be done in a day or two.


This is where it seems I've come up against a brick wall. Not to get into any details my delivery date is now the end of next week rather than yesterday.

Gutted but cannot do a thing about it. Some are lucky but it seems I wasn't one to get the car early in transit!


----------



## Toshiba

mines landed at the dealers.


----------



## Templar

Toshiba said:


> mines landed at the dealers.


Won't be long now then mate... what model and spec have you gone for ?


----------



## Ikon66

Templar said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> mines landed at the dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be long now then mate... what model and spec have you gone for ?
Click to expand...

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1001953


----------



## ttkinka

Hi i went for a TTS roadster in sepang blue
Matrix head lights
Comfort pack
Sound pack
Tech pack 
Open pack 
Auto folding mirrors 
Hill hold
Cant remember the rest
Really just ticked everything


----------



## Templar

ttkinka said:


> Hi i went for a TTS roadster in sepang blue
> Matrix head lights
> Comfort pack
> Sound pack
> Tech pack
> Open pack
> Auto folding mirrors
> Hill hold
> Cant remember the rest
> Really just ticked everything


Nice choice and spec :mrgreen: hope you had a bit of discount too ?


----------



## ttkinka

Hi i actually managed a 15% discount but that included a gesture of good will gor some issues i had with a mk3 Tt launch model now returned. Also they added another 3 % off to cover me hiring a car untill the new TTS is built. So a silver lining to a bad start. :


----------



## NoelTTS

Hi

Dealer in Italy quoted 120 days to me yesterday.

But Audi have a habit of delivering earlier than the original estimate in my experience of buying 2 cars in the UK.


----------



## Stewbeedoo

OK so I am nearly there now.

I've been using this app and it has so far proved to be very accurate:

https://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/youraudi/youraudi-login.html#/learnmore/landing

I had a build week of 26 (w/b 22/06)
It shipped from the factory on 25/06
Sat at the port of Emden till 05-06/07
Arrived in the UK 07/07
Is now on a transporter to the dealer 08/07

Basingstoke Audi think I'll have it early next week so that would be about 4 weeks from build week to delivery.


----------



## Stewbeedoo

Update on my TTS. Audrey has arrived. She arrived yesterday(13th July) so 4 weeks from the build week. The youraudi website tracked it perfectly also through the build and delivery process.

I pick her up on Friday - unbelievably excited


----------



## Smoothie

So are most people roughly waiting 4-6 weeks?


----------



## ademanuele

My build date is 20th July, will update as things move on...


----------



## sherry13

Your TT is called Audrey? 

Mine has moved forward a week...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## visuar

ademanuele said:


> My build date is 20th July, will update as things move on...


So is mine! :lol:


----------



## dink

Mine ordered at end of May, expected mid Aug. Has just been built & left the factory start of the week.


----------



## Dano28

Do Audi have an online order tracker?


----------



## visuar

Dano28 said:


> Do Audi have an online order tracker?


Previous page on this thread had it for the UK: https://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/you ... re/landing

For the US there is none


----------



## ademanuele

Getting closer...


----------



## visuar

ademanuele said:


> Getting closer...


I wish we had a tracking system like that here in the US... and that I could order the TTS roadster instead of just the TT


----------



## SpudZ

Live in the UK and you can! You'll just have to pay an additional 15% over the U.S. price.

Swings, roundabouts.....


----------



## ademanuele

Off to the paint shop with an emu feather polish!


----------



## dink

ademanuele said:


> Off to the paint shop with an emu feather polish!


Only bad thing about the tracker, is when it is getting built it fairly flies through the stages. Its when it hits the 'transit' bit that you'll prob have to wait weeks for it to travel through Germany, wait in a few car parks, get on a ship, etc (depending on where you live). So the excitement can hit a brick wall for a bit (mine took about a week to fly through the build stages, now in the transport stage for past week, with collection expected in 3-4 weeks time).


----------



## Mr R

Interesting thing I saw down at the Southampton docks earlier in the year... about 10 new BMW Mini's being taken off a container and driven into one of the big carparks/holding areas. It was like a scene from the Italian Job with them whizzing along the docks! :lol:


----------



## Shug750S

Mr R said:


> Interesting thing I saw down at the Southampton docks earlier in the year... about 10 new BMW Mini's being taken off a container and driven into one of the big carparks/holding areas. It was like a scene from the Italian Job with them whizzing along the docks! :lol:


Been in quite a few car plants and vehicle terminals, interesting the way the transit drivers 'move' the cars and then the new owner gets it and drives really carefully for the first few weeks. Most transit arrival depots either have have body rework bays if they are sole manufacturers, as just based on percentages some will get dinged. Cars through shared operations have the minor dings sorted as part of the PDI. Most garages have a tame mobile repair guy who sorts the minor bodywork cases.

Visited the police pound under Hyde Park a few years ago, the drivers there, bringing in cars had an unofficial speed chart on the wall for the ram in, so see who got the highest approach speed :twisted:


----------



## jjg

Question re the online tracker,

TTS ordered about two weeks ago but order No/Post code still not recognised on the site. How long did it take for your orders to start being registering and being tracked?

This is more exciting than being a dad again (!) just want to know how the new beauty is doing......


----------



## ademanuele

The site recognised it shortly after ordering. You need to get the full order number from your dealer, it was different to the one on the paperwork you get with the spec/deposit details.


----------



## ademanuele

Painted and about to be assembled, looks like it could be built by Monday, I assume they work over the weekend??


----------



## Mr R

Ahhh the colour description means Floret silver with black hood!?

Looking good!


----------



## ademanuele

Built and undergoing quality control, it says it can take up to a week, but I guess if it takes that long then something has been picked up at QC...


----------



## dink

ademanuele said:


> Built and undergoing quality control, it says it can take up to a week, but I guess if it takes that long then something has been picked up at QC...


Mine sat in quality control for a week, then took over a week to hit the UK docks after finishing. Then its a another wait of a few weeks after that.


----------



## ademanuele

Does the web site actually tell you which UK docks it goes into and when it arrives. How much detail do you get on the web site after this stage?? It is a shame that the site does not send email updates, you have to manually log in to monitor progress...


----------



## dink

ademanuele said:


> Does the web site actually tell you which UK docks it goes into and when it arrives. How much detail do you get on the web site after this stage?? It is a shame that the site does not send email updates, you have to manually log in to monitor progress...


Not as far as I can tell. Next stage is Germany factory to UK port, then sitting in UK port, then on way to local dealer (which can be another week or 2). After that, its factoring in the prep/registration/etc time taken by the dealer. Mine took over a week to get to a UK port. Now its spent the past day or 2 sitting at the port, waiting for it to leave. Even at this stage, the last notice I got from the dealer was that it would be about mid-Aug.


----------



## ChrisH

dink said:


> ademanuele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the web site actually tell you which UK docks it goes into and when it arrives. How much detail do you get on the web site after this stage?? It is a shame that the site does not send email updates, you have to manually log in to monitor progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Not as far as I can tell. Next stage is Germany factory to UK port, then sitting in UK port, then on way to local dealer (which can be another week or 2). After that, its factoring in the prep/registration/etc time taken by the dealer. Mine took over a week to get to a UK port. Now its spent the past day or 2 sitting at the port, waiting for it to leave. Even at this stage, the last notice I got from the dealer was that it would be about mid-Aug.
Click to expand...

You are lucky it taking only a week from factory to UK port, usually more than that waiting for a ship in Emden. Once in UK port its up to VAG logistics to get the transporter company to pick it up and that can take some days if they're busy. I bet you'll get a call to say its arrived this week


----------



## Mr R

That was the sticky part of my delivery... Getting a transporter to take it from the dock to the dealers.


----------



## ChrisH

Mr R said:


> That was the sticky part of my delivery... Getting a transporter to take it from the dock to the dealers.


Yes I had the same experience, buy a German car built with total efficiency only to be let down by vagaries of UK transport organisation. My dealer actually tried to tell me it took several days to unload the ship whereas I could see on the internet it left port after less than 12 hrs. I got it a week later.


----------



## ademanuele

Got through QC, so I guess I have 4 wheels! Getting closer...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Ademanuele, not long to go now, albeit this is probably the most frustrating part as the days seem to get longer as the transportation process can take up to a couple of weeks. Hopefully you will get her in time to enjoy the latter half of the summer.


----------



## ademanuele

OK, whose going to guess on a delivery date (or shall I say a date when available for collection from the dealers)?? I have sold my Z4 and being collected on the 8th August so I hope to have my new TTS by then... 17 days optimistic??


----------



## dink

Really starting to hate this online tracker...

Mine changed to 'Your audi is on its way to dealer' and has been like that for 4 days. Dealer hasnt phoned me & now Im checking the bloody site every 20mins. I couldnt really care if it came this week, 2 weeks, 3 weeks time - but its not got me sucked into checking for updates all the time wanting to know whats going on. Now my minds wondering if the status means its doing some sort of custom type thing at the docks, its actually sitting at the dealers but they are checking things before the status changes, or if the status only updates once a day regardless .... argh.


----------



## jonh

Mine still said 'Your audi is on its way to dealer' 4 days after it arrived at the dealer and stayed that way even on the day I picked it up!


----------



## ChrisH

dink said:


> Really starting to hate this online tracker...
> 
> Mine changed to 'Your audi is on its way to dealer' and has been like that for 4 days. Dealer hasnt phoned me & now Im checking the bloody site every 20mins. I couldnt really care if it came this week, 2 weeks, 3 weeks time - but its not got me sucked into checking for updates all the time wanting to know whats going on. Now my minds wondering if the status means its doing some sort of custom type thing at the docks, its actually sitting at the dealers but they are checking things before the status changes, or if the status only updates once a day regardless .... argh.


Why don't you call your dealer and ask them, seems to me they can be bothered with you? Probably find your salesman is on holiday so no one has checked as it is up to him alone to do so and arrange delivery with you.


----------



## Dano28

Just been given BW40 end of October for my TTS Coupe ordered last week.

Tracker says my order number doesn't match any in the system though?? Guessing they've either given me wrong order number or postcode doesn't match or it's not confirmed yet so won't let me in?


----------



## Dano28

jjg said:


> Question re the online tracker,
> 
> TTS ordered about two weeks ago but order No/Post code still not recognised on the site. How long did it take for your orders to start being registering and being tracked?
> 
> This is more exciting than being a dad again (!) just want to know how the new beauty is doing......


Has it recognised your details yet?

Thanks


----------



## sherry13

So the one day I didn't check the build website is the one day the dealer is off and the one day that the build process has 'started'.

And I want to change the rims.

Short of flying over there to dive in front of the alloys - any suggestions? Obviously I will speak with the dealers tomorrow but will they be arsed? Probs not!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R

It's a sign Sherry... stick with the 19"s :wink:


----------



## sherry13

Hahahaha. The damn thing wasn't supposed to be cobbled together until end of August.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jjg

Dano28 said:


> Just been given BW40 end of October for my TTS Coupe ordered last week.
> 
> Tracker says my order number doesn't match any in the system though?? Guessing they've either given me wrong order number or postcode doesn't match or it's not confirmed yet so won't let me in?


Dano28 - 
I found it took about 8 days after the order was sent through for the tracker to register my order No.


----------



## tt3600

I've done an update of the stats and interesting to see TTS as quick as the old RS3 with near 200KG less weight 

So a rapid car then.

*Audi RS3 2015 *
Max. power, PS at rpm 367/5550-6800 
Max. torque, Nm at rpm 465/1625-5550
Unladen weight, kg 1520
Fuel consumption, mpg (l/100km) Combined 34.9 
370mm steel discs with eight-piston calipers
CO2 emissions,g/km 189
0-62mph acceleration, seconds 4.3 
Emissions regulations, EU6
Engine code EA855 fitted transversely 490mm

https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... rtback.pdf

*Audi RS3 Previous model (taken from 2012 brochure)*
Max. power, PS at rpm 340/5400-6500
Max. torque, Nm at rpm 450/1600-5300
Unladen weight, kg 1575
Fuel consumption, mpg (l/100km) Combined 31.0 
370mm steel discs with four-piston calipers
CO2 emissions,g/km 212
0-62mph acceleration, seconds 4.6
Emissions regulations, EU5
Engine code EA855 fitted transversely 490mm

*Audi TT RS (taken from October 2013 brochure)*
Max. power, PS at rpm 340/5400-6500 _(RS+ 360/5500-6700)_
Max. torque, Nm at rpm 450/1600-5300 _(RS+ 465/1650-5400)_
Unladen weight, kg 1475
Fuel consumption, mpg (l/100km) Combined 33.2 
370mm steel discs with four-piston calipers
CO2 emissions,g/km 197
0-62mph acceleration, seconds 4.3 _(RS+ 4.1 seconds)_
Emissions regulations, EU5

https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... s/ttrs.pdf

*Audi TT S (taken from June 2015 brochure)*
Max. power, PS at rpm 310/5800-6200
Max. torque, Nm at rpm 380/1800-5700
Unladen weight, kg 1385
Fuel consumption, mpg (l/100km) Combined 40.9
CO2 emissions,g/km 159
0-62mph acceleration, seconds 4.6
Emissions regulations, EU6

https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... des/tt.pdf


----------



## Dano28

jjg said:


> Dano28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been given BW40 end of October for my TTS Coupe ordered last week.
> 
> Tracker says my order number doesn't match any in the system though?? Guessing they've either given me wrong order number or postcode doesn't match or it's not confirmed yet so won't let me in?
> 
> 
> 
> Dano28 -
> I found it took about 8 days after the order was sent through for the tracker to register my order No.
Click to expand...

Thanks jjg


----------



## sherry13

Same with me - it failed to work for first week or so and then it patched through, so prob no need to worry about it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## no name

Still waiting for my dealer to tell me a build week :roll:


----------



## leopard

placeborick said:


> Still waiting for my dealer to tell me a build week :roll:


Well,that's the price you pay for being a cheapskate :lol:


----------



## no name

hehe, just got a confirmation of BW39.  Now the long wait


----------



## Mr R

sherry13 said:


> Hahahaha. The damn thing wasn't supposed to be cobbled together until end of August.


Ahh but they can build the roadsters quicker, since less body panels to assemble and yellow is also quicker to paint. :wink: :lol:


----------



## jjg

Checked the tracker today hoping my build date may have crept forward. Wish I hadn't, it's gone back a week!

Mid September now. Bugger.


----------



## Dano28

Lol did exactly the same thing this morning, moved back a week to 1st week of October, so you're ahead of me


----------



## dink

My experience so far, in regard to the youraudi tracker (nearly have my hands on the car) ...

build steps - 1 week (the bit that gets you excited where you see it going through the build stages quickly)
quality control - 1 week
germany to uk - 1 week
uk port - 3 days
uk port to dealer - 1 week
dealer prep (lifeshine, reg and whatever else they do) - 1 week

The above could change for you, and each stage relies on different things but that was my experience.


----------



## ademanuele

Hi dink, I seem to have gone through a bit faster (TTS Roadster so not as much metal perhaps ;-)

My build week was meant to be 20th July, preparation started 16th July, paint shop 17th July, assembled 18th July, built and off to QC 20th July (so build was about 4 days). Left Ingolstadt 22nd July (QC 2 days) and am now (5 days on) waiting for arrival in UK.....

Am hoping I get the car by 8th August...


----------



## ChrisH

dink said:


> My experience so far, in regard to the youraudi tracker (nearly have my hands on the car) ...
> 
> build steps - 1 week (the bit that gets you excited where you see it going through the build stages quickly)
> quality control - 1 week
> germany to uk - 1 week
> uk port - 3 days
> uk port to dealer - 1 week
> dealer prep (lifeshine, reg and whatever else they do) - 1 week
> 
> The above could change for you, and each stage relies on different things but that was my experience.


Dink, 
Seems you've got your car by now from what you say so Im right and it was max. one week from the port to dealer. How's that car then after the long wait  ?


----------



## dink

ChrisH said:


> Dink,
> Seems you've got your car by now from what you say so Im right and it was max. one week from the port to dealer. How's that car then after the long wait  ?


Still dont have it. Ive been told when I can collect it, so still waiting. I dont think its at the dealers yet, but they now seem to know when the truck is arriving (although all I got told was arriving soon, available for pickup some time next week). Hopefully there is some better weather next week so I get to test it out properly.


----------



## ademanuele

I thought that the TT was partly built in Hungary, however, given the speed at which my TTS was built and dispatched from Ingolstadt I guess it must have been built in Germany? Are the Coupe and Roadster built/assembled at different sites?

6 days since my car departed from Ingolstadt and not in the UK yet...


----------



## Stuward57

Hi, my Audi TT coupe sport was built in Gyor, Hungary. It was completed last week and is now on a transporter somewhere between Sheerness and Audi Salisbury. No news from the dealer yet though!!!! I'm just like a child waiting for his Christmas presents!


----------



## visuar

If your VIN starts with TRU then it's built in Gyor Hungary, which as far as I know is the case for all TT's (Mk 2 & 3, don't know about Mk 1's)


----------



## ademanuele

Hi Stuward57,

Did the online tracker mention that it was built in Gyor or did it just mention Ingolstadt? There was no mention of Gyro during my build...


----------



## Stuward57

Hi ademanuele, just rechecked the tracker and it clearly states Gyor, Hungary. Remember though mine is only a Coupe Sport not a TTS


----------



## leopard

All mk3 TT's are now built in Gyor.

http://www.autoblog.com/2014/08/04/audi ... r-hungary/


----------



## ademanuele

That is what I thought, but given that my TTS roadster showed Ingolstadt and flew through the build and QC I guess it did not go to Hungary?? Stuward57's TT actually showed up as Gyor on the tracker... I wonder whether the difference is because I have a TTS or whether coupes/roadsters built on different sites??


----------



## leopard

It's an interesting one because Inglostadt was the painting plant and not a build plant as such as they used to go there by freight train for finishing.


----------



## ademanuele

Arrived in the UK... Took 7 days from leaving Ingolstadt. So far so good, will it get to my dealers and be ready for collection by the 8th August??


----------



## ademanuele

Do you get the feeling that once the dealer has made the sale they are not interested? I tried to contact my dealer yesterday and today to try and find out about the collection date without success. I left messages and was told that I would be called back. They returned my calls before I paid the deposit...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

I suspect that half the time they don't actually know themselves, or will blame it on waiting for the paperwork to arrive! :wink:


----------



## leopard

Definitely,that's why they're consistently low in the JD Power Survey :x


----------



## TT-Thomas

Agonising wait for my dealer to give me an estimate build week. Ordered the beast nearly two weeks ago


----------



## Dano28

TT Thomas: do you have the order number? If so you can find this out from the online tracker or alternatively ring Audi Customer Services (freephone) and they will advise you.

You definitely need the o/n for the tracker and I would assume this to be the case if you were to call.


----------



## TT-Thomas

Hi. No they said they couldn't give me one until Audi got back to the dealership themselves. Apparently this could take a matter of weeks. Unless I'm being stupid and I've missed something on the order form?


----------



## Stuward57

Great advice from Dano28. As I knew that my car had left Sheerness on Monday of this week, and the dealer has not yet answered my email asking when I am going to take delivery of my new car, I just called Audi Customer Service and a guy called Mark took the time and trouble to contact the Sales Team.......my car was delivered to the dealership this afternoon. Not a word from Audi Salisbury yet, hope to hear soon when I can collect!!!


----------



## Dano28

Sounds a bit odd, normally the car is ordered by the dealer on their computer and the order number generates there and then or the next day rather than having to wait weeks for it...?

It's an 8 digit number, just so you know


----------



## Templar

I think the dealer is trying to give you one of their allocated stock but will tweak the order to your spec, the delay maybe other dealers are ahead in the queue for stock.


----------



## TT-Thomas

I can't upload a photo to show you guys the order form. But where I assume the order number would be where it states: manufacturer order number. It is blank. As well as the chassis number, reg number and engine number


----------



## ademanuele

On its way! My Z4 being picked up next Saturday morning and I will hopefully be heading straight into Manchester to my Audi dealer...


----------



## ademanuele

My TTS Roadster has arrived at my dealers and all set for a Saturday collection! Official build date was 20th July so took less then 3 weeks to get to me which I guess is not too bad...


----------



## Templar

I think that's very quick considering how young a model the mk3 TTS is.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

ademanuele said:


> My TTS Roadster has arrived at my dealers and all set for a Saturday collection! Official build date was 20th July so took less then 3 weeks to get to me which I guess is not too bad...


And a glorious forecast for the weekend too!


----------



## Templar

Enjoy your pickup and don't forget to post some pics up ;-)


----------



## ademanuele

Teaser!


----------



## ademanuele

And here she is...


----------



## TT-Thomas

Wow, I don't like silver cars usually but that is a beauty


----------



## sherry13

Anyone had any activity on their trackers or have the workers *actually* downed tools for August?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TT-Thomas

Annoyingly, yes nothing has happened on the tracker for me and customer services have said to me they have 'downed tools' until the 1st of September. Amazingly, despite all of this, my dealership seem to think they will get it built, and shipped in 2 weeks as they assured me it would be delivered when they said (mid September). :-|


----------



## Dano28

What's your build date on the tracker?

Mine is 5th October been like that for a few weeks, dealer called today for an update and told me I would see it end of Oct/Nov maybe earlier but probably around then.


----------



## deeve

'Downed tools' is a bit of a misnomer. What usually happens in the big plants is they use the August shutdown when staff are on holiday to carry out maintenance and the like. This results in the main presses, the welding and galvanising and painting shops shutting down. However the actual assembly line is often continued albeit with a reduced workforce to assemble and complete the cars and have them ready for shipping.
I cant vouch for this with Audi TT line but it happens in other factories that I am aware of.


----------



## jjg

Thanks Deeve, that is a little reassuring.

My build date slipped a week to mid Sept, but that was about a month ago. I've been anxiously keeping an eye on the tracking in case it slips even further due to the August 'closure'. So far so good&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## vagman

I'm stuck on* preparation* and have been for 2 weeks now .

I'm not expecting any further movement until w/c 31st Aug.


----------



## TT-Thomas

I'm the same as vagman. But dealer ship assures me they'll have it done and shipped in 2 weeks


----------



## sherry13

Rather like Monday mornings, I've also been in preparation for 2 weeks with no sign of any actual work. And they told me I couldn't have my big rims because they were about to build it!

Oh - saw a 5 spoke TTS outside a wine bar the other day with a monumental bit of kerbing. The poor beast.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

